# G13 armogeddon, red deisel, hollands hope



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

so this time around im trying 3 diffent stains and they are hollands hope, red deisel and g13 armogeddon. the hollands hope and red deisel are feminized seeds so i only planted one of each. the g13 is regular seeds so i planted 3 of them. i heard a lot of good and bad about feminized seeds so i throught i would try it out for my self. heres some pics. i only use 1 cfl per plant till there a little bigger then put them under a 400watt mh. i start feeding when the 2 set of leaves are up. i also lined my room with panda skin to help reflect the light. if you guys have any questions just ask. the first pic is my 3 g13's the second is my hollands hope the last is red deisel. i have the 3 g13's in my grow room and the other two in a tote lined with panda skin.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

could ya share where you ordered from? or pm me?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> could ya share where you ordered from? or pm me?


The Attitude seed bank company. there awsome and if you spend so much they through in some killer seeds check it out. i also have g13 haze and cheese wreck on the way. and there giving me 
*Crystal Skunk *5 REGLUAR Seeds AND G13 LABS NORTHEN LIGHTS X SKUNK FEMINIZED SEEDS FOR FREE.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

well shit that is good to know. because i need to make a big big order.

i sent you a pm


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

i love it and they also give you i discount if you order from them a lot like i do. good people fast shipping and stealthy if you go to there site they explain everything.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

some new pics of the g13's.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

heres a couple of the hollands hope and the red deisel. still really small but love them the same lol. first pic is hollands hope the second is red deisel.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

heres some new pics. plants growing fast. first 3 are g13 the last pic is my hollands hope. i cant fit all the pics on here so im posting my red deisel under this post.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

first pic red deisal and pics 2 and 3 are my biggest g13. it allready has some side branch growth. these plants are growing nice. i relized that when starting seedlings they do better when the humidity is high and the temp is at 85. its been working awsome for me.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

yea, the veg stage normally has higher humidity requirements....


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

good to see you growing here again bwinn! plants look nice as usual so are the buds going to be red and d .............that is killer


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks man. did you ever check out that site? and i only keep the humidity that high for a week or two and use only 1 cfl per plant for the same amount of time. but on my 2 grow i had to use the cfl's longer because my grow room had a plant flowering in it. but heres some pic's from my 2 grow useing only 1 cfl per plant. first 2 pics are g13 armogeddon the last two where from bag seed these plants ended up being males but got pollon from the g13.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

yea, i been seen the site...i just didnt know it was that good.


im going to order in a few... i want to make a big order so i wont have to keep ordering...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

i know what you mean but they keep comming out with new stuff so i keep ordering its addictive lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

be back later on tonight have to go get some pots for my two little ones dont want the roots growing out the peat cups. thanks for stopping buy and checking out my journal.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

well keep the pictures coming...we like pictures!

i will be watching!


----------



## AfghanLegend (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey There

That offer sounds really good and I have heard only good things about The Attitude seed bank, Does anyone have there link so I can cash in on there Offer? Cool pics


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> good to see you growing here again bwinn! plants look nice as usual so are the buds going to be red and d .............that is killer


thanks kaya. i just relized you posted in here dident see it last time i looked. and i love pic's myself i must of posted over a 1000 since i joined this place lol. thanks everyone just got some more soil and a couple of pots. im useing m/g organic soil and perlight for drainige. im also useing advanced nutrients through out the hole grow. heres some pic's of what i have and what the plants should look like when there done. i got the pic's from the place i order my seeds from. first pic is of my nutrients plus cal mag its not in the pic. second pic is what the g13 will look like. the 3rd pic is hollands hope and the last pic is red deisel i couldent find a pic of the plant only pics of the bud. cant wate for the red diesel to be done looks killer.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

i got a shit load of advanced nutes wish i could send them to ya


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 18, 2008)

kaya please do lol. how do you like using advanced nutrients kaya? here some pic's of my plants today all 4 pics are of my g13 armogeddon's


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 18, 2008)

first pic is hollands hope. second pic is red diesel. 3 and 4 are side shots of my oldest g13. the pics of my other plants from today are on page 2. thanks everyone for stopping buy and feel free to post any thoughts or idears.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

they look good bwinn..............as always! No updates on how your first plant smoked? 
cant wait to hear, do you still have any its amazing on how fast it can be smoked


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

well i dont like the AN at all thats why i would send them all to ya Gatta say your plants look good but in my mini experiment the advanced plants did not grow as fast so ?????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 18, 2008)

that mother earth is going to make your shit taste good!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 18, 2008)

it made my last plant tast awsome. where you using them right kaya? have you smoked a plant that was grown with advanced nutrients good shit taste awsome and the final phase is killer. my plants grow fast and look real healthy to me. but im shore your plants are killer to kaya. would love to smoke you up with some of this shit.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 18, 2008)

here's what my harvest looked like when i first choped it. grown with advanced nutrients and it was my first grow im shore this grow will be bigger and better now that i know what im doing lol. and i could of waited longer before harvest but shit happens lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 19, 2008)

yea i saw the pics whats the smoke report...... Stopped using them all together not impressed. I feel the stinky fishy organic shit makes the plants taste good. I dont know i use so many diffrent things its hard to say


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea i saw the pics whats the smoke report...... Stopped using them all together not impressed. I feel the stinky fishy organic shit makes the plants taste good. I dont know i use so many diffrent things its hard to say


it smoked good real up high. sweet but skunky smell and tast wish i let it flower longer because i like a down high. and the people at advanced nutrients been hooking me up with good deals and lots of free stuff lol. heres some pic's of my plants today. all pics are of my g13's just useing mother earth super tea grow and nothing else.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

and heres my little ones. 1 pic is hollands hope the 2 pic is red diesel. the 3 pic is my second oldest g13 just started side growth.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 19, 2008)

well well,,besides smokin yur own,,you been a busy beaver,,how ya been bwinn,,whats the ages of the bigger ones,,I looked,,but not hard,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

HoLE said:


> well well,,besides smokin yur own,,you been a busy beaver,,how ya been bwinn,,whats the ages of the bigger ones,,I looked,,but not hard,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


good to see you hole. my oldest is 14 days and the other two are 8 days. my hollands hope and red diesel are 4. i started this as a hobby and now its my passion. just know when im not growing here im growing somewhere lol. thanks for stopping buy hole. are you still useing advanced nutrients?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

and buy the way hollands hope is a outdoor plant and is one of the plants i will be growing outdoors this year just wanted to see how it will do indoor. i heard is produces huge amounts of bud lets hope lol.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> good to see you hole. my oldest is 14 days and the other two are 8 days. my hollands hope and red diesel are 4. i started this as a hobby and now its my passion. just know when im not growing here im growing somewhere lol. thanks for stopping buy hole. are you still useing advanced nutrients?


I started 9 in https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48123-new-beginning.html made a cab and a cool tube,,my Advanced count is growing slowly,,my babies were stunted for about 5 days because they got root bound in the starter tray really fast,,but they are doin better now,,finally

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

i added panda skin in my grow room what a diffents it made i also sealed all the little cracks and made it light prof. heres some pic's. sorry about your plants as long as there doing good now. i checked out your new grow cab i love it. good luck hole im gonna check out your journal now.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

looking good bwinn...glad to have you back...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> looking good bwinn...glad to have you back...


thanks bongspit. i have alot of catching up to do lol. how are your plants doing? just put my little ones in the grow room. anyway im off to read your journal see you there. thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

heres a pic of all my babys. theres gonna be a jungle in my room lol. the two small ones are feminized seeds red diesel and hollands hope the rest are g13 armogeddons reg seeds. the red diesel is from barneys farm the hollands hope is from dutch passion and g13 armogeddon is from g13 labs. wow just relized i can add more then 4 pic's at a time.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a pic of all my babys. theres gonna be a jungle in my room lol. the two small ones are feminized seeds red diesel and hollands hope the rest are g13 armogeddons reg seeds. the red diesel is from barneys farm the hollands hope is from dutch passion and g13 armogeddon is from g13 labs. wow just relized i can add more then 4 pic's at a time.


looking at your pics and I see your seeds actually come packaged with their name on them...everytime I have bought seeds they never come in packs like that. it makes me suspicious when their packed in a plan handwritten package....


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 19, 2008)

if you want the seed componys name i go to just look a couple pages back. there awsome and it has never taking more then 7 days to get to me. ill only buy seeds that come in a breader pack. these seeds cost to much to take a chance and the shipping is very stealthy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

plants are nice and perky today lol. 2 to last pic is red diesel last is hollands hope.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

here a couple more pics. these ones are after i watered it most of the time i take pics before i water. just notes for myself. pics 1 throught 5 are my g13's. pics 6 is hollands hope pic 7 is red diesel. i love pic 5 its a chunky little g13 armogeddon lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

no one likes me today? lol see you guys tonight.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like ya dont worry! I'll look at yours if you look at mine.........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-8.html Nice little sprouts you got goin, good genetics. I am really getting sick of peoples "bag seed" No offence anyone.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I like ya dont worry! I'll look at yours if you look at mine.........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-8.html Nice little sprouts you got goin, good genetics. I am really getting sick of peoples "bag seed" No offence anyone.


thanks for stopping buy mattso. bagseed is good to learn with or try diffent things with like i did but im done with growing normal stuff. i need to have the best and i want only the best for breeding. but if all you can get is bagseed then grow on lol. thanks again for stopping buy and i like when you said if you look at mine ill look at yours reminds me of the fist time i messed around with a chick i was like 11 i miss those days lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree, bag seed is a great learning tool. but you never really know until you get stabalized genetics. The plant grow much better. As you will soon tell with what you got there....some Hybrid Vigor.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

ya my 2 grow was g13 armageddon and it did awsome to bad it was a boy i also had a bag seed growing with it that was pretty nice heres a pic of them in case you dident see it. the first two pic's are my 3 leaved g13 armogeddon the last two pics are my bag seed. on a good note i got pollon from the 3 leafed one.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice! tthe g13 A, looks wicked!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Very nice! tthe g13 A, looks wicked!


the smell was so strong i loved it lol. but i have 3 growing now lets hope one is a girl. the other two are feminized seeds so i really hope they turn out to be girls. but every grow gets me a little better weather it be girl or boy. but i would love them all to be girls and im cutting clones for the first time when there ready. it will be my first time so i will need your help when the time comes if you dont mind.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 20, 2008)

that 3 leaved plant is a trip...did you ever figure out why it was like that?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> that 3 leaved plant is a trip...did you ever figure out why it was like that?


no i dident but it was cool. thanks for comming buy.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 20, 2008)

hey bwinn, nice choice of strains! i just ordered some of the red diesel.
best of luck to you mate.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

zedragon said:


> hey bwinn, nice choice of strains! i just ordered some of the red diesel.
> best of luck to you mate.


thanks zedragon. your getting some red diesel awsome let me know when you start growing. did you get the reg seeds or feminized ones? good luck cant wate to compare notes. and have you found any pic's of the red diesel the only one i can find is a bud pic i cant find any of the plant lol. but from the way the bud looks i think its gonna be niceeeeeeeee. heres a pic i posted this a couple pages back but ill save you some time looking. first pic is g13 armogeddon, 2 pic is hollands hope, 3 pic is red diesel. im so pumped about this grow lol.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

There are so many strains I want to try its stupid. I'll be watching these!!

I want to try a Diesel and a classic like Romulan. 

I'll be watching!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> There are so many strains I want to try its stupid. I'll be watching these!!
> 
> I want to try a Diesel and a classic like Romulan.
> 
> I'll be watching!


lol i feel you man some many strains so little time. romulan sounds cool i never heard of it. thanks for stopping buy. do you have a grow going on.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol i feel you man some many strains so little time. romulan sounds cool i never heard of it. thanks for stopping buy. do you have a grow going on.


Romulan is a really really powerful indica. Its short and stout.

And I have my Northern Lights grow going. Good strain from a good canadian breeder. Its in my signature. 

I'll be watching your grow until the end.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the info titleistbudz. heres some pics from today ill get better pics later. these plants are growing fast i love it lol. they are also staying nice and compact.  and kaya where have you been? hope your ok


----------



## zedragon (Feb 21, 2008)

_hey bwinn, i haven`t found any pics of the red diesel, only the one you have there.
am going to stick with the reg seeds for now, mybe in a couple of grows time i`ll get some fem seeds.
i should have them by tomorrow, am going to start 2 red diesels and 2 bluecheese as soon as they get here.

happy growing mate!
_


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _hey bwinn, i haven`t found any pics of the red diesel, only the one you have there._
> _am going to stick with the reg seeds for now, mybe in a couple of grows time i`ll get some fem seeds._
> _i should have them by tomorrow, am going to start 2 red diesels and 2 bluecheese as soon as they get here._
> 
> ...


awsome man cant wate to check out your grow. if you need any help or advice let me know good luck.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 21, 2008)

looking good bwinn...what strain is the big one..??


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> looking good bwinn...what strain is the big one..??


g13 armogeddon the only ones that are not g13 are the 2 smallest ones. hollands hope is in a orange pot and the red diesel is in the biggest pot. second to last pic is hollands hope last pic is red diesel.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

lookin good man! nice fast growth!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good so far bwinn.
Best of luck with it


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks guys for stopping buy. heres some pic's from today ill get better ones later.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

whats up guys? The snow in Boston is really comming down hard. Im not gonna be on here for a couple days. Taking my girlfriend away to sunday river in Main its a awsome place to go snowboarding. I'll get some pic's. see you in a couple days. wish one of you guys could come water my plants lol. im gonna have to give them a good water and was thinking of shutting the mh light off and putting on the cfl's so it doesent dry out the pot so fast hope it works. and im gonna try leaving the cfl's on with the mh light for some more lumen's.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

some new pic's. cat bit my red diesel leaf lol. pic before that is hollands hope. rest is g13 x armageddon. see you guys in a couple days.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah love all the pics thanks man!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> yeah love all the pics thanks man!


thank you for stopping buy mattso101 im looking forward to these plants getting nice and big a little worried about the hollands hope i heard it gets huge lol. i have 12 feet of head room but the room is only 3 feet wide. i think it will be allright. see you later mattso101.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Top and tie those bitches down!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

nice plants bwinn have fun on your trip!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks kaya just got home things got cut short o well i rather be home with my plants lol. they grew alot the one day i was gone heres some pics. ill get some more pics of the hollands hope and red diesel later. most of the pics are of my g13 armogeddons.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

some pics i just took. second to last pic is hollands hope the last pic is red diesel all the rest are g13 armageddon.


----------



## saltroc (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice grow they are very green and lush. gJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

saltroc said:


> very nice grow they are very green and lush. gJ keep it up.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


thanks for stopping buy saltroc.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey bwinn.....those pplants are looking great! thanks for the update, and keep up the good work!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you for stopping buy tahoe i have so much reading i need to do. im checking out your grow right now. things move fast here at rollitup i left for a month and feel like i been gone a year lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

yea.....I got to a point where I just couldn't keep up anymore....that and work for the next couple of weeks is still gonna be brutal.....but that's ok....cuz then comes ozzieland! heehheehehehehwWWaaaaaa!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

the plants are looking great bwinn, i just love the g 13 they seem like very nice plants!!!! nice fat leaves with no signs of stress great job bwinn


----------



## zedragon (Feb 24, 2008)

_looking good bwinn! i just put my red diesel into there pots so wont be long now.
all he best mate.
happy growing _


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

looking good bwinn...this one is my favorite...


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks everyone for checking my journal out. kaya i was woundering where you where lol. thanks tahoe i wish i was going to ozzieland lol. zedragon i cant wate to watch your red diesel grow did you get them in a breeders pack? thanks bongspit i love that pic.`too.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

yea i been hella busy with the new chicks and getting ready to make some maple syrup!!!! The plants look great im having some overwatering issues but i hope they recover


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

heres some new pic's. kaya i would love some maple syrup lol.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 25, 2008)

_hey bwinn, looking good.
whet the growth rate like on the red diesel? 
_


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres some new pic's. kaya i would love some maple syrup lol.


Your plants look very healthy and green. Good job. I would also like to put in an order for some yummy fresh maple syrup.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _hey bwinn, looking good._
> _whet the growth rate like on the red diesel? _


its growing not as fast as i want but its growing lol.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 25, 2008)

_Hahahaha like you said at leased its growing, let me guess its the 5th pic?_


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _Hahahaha like you said at leased its growing, let me guess its the 5th pic?_


lmao your right but its growing and as long as its green with no yellow im cool.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

they are growing well and the plants themselves look very healthy so thats the important part. If they only grew at the rate we wanted them to grow i would never run out. did you say how long you planned to veg or are you judging by size


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> they are growing well and the plants themselves look very healthy so thats the important part. If they only grew at the rate we wanted them to grow i would never run out. did you say how long you planned to veg or are you judging by size


thanks kaya i cant wait for the day i can trade with you i love your plants. and i flower by eye or till they pre flower witch ever comes first lol. like you said there healthy and thats what i want for them and me. i love these plants like pets lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

8uiiiii7 <------------ my cat walked across my keyboard and thats what she wrote i think it says hi rollitup lol. im stoned and find it funny dont mind me


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> 8uiiiii7 <------------ my cat walked across my keyboard and thats what she wrote i think it says hi rollitup lol. im stoned and find it funny dont mind me


 plants look healthy, and my cat walks across the keyboard all the time lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> plants look healthy, and my cat walks across the keyboard all the time lol.


lol whats up man? cool avatar


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

last pics of the night. second to last pic is hollands hope last pic is red diesel. all the rest are g13.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol whats up man? cool avatar


 thanks dude people keep telling me it is making them nauseous lol. stop by my new journal sometime. mastas ghetto buds 2.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

hey bwinn plants look nice ....the little guys look like they want to catch up

my nutes have been working good if the stupid soil i used ever dries out? thanks to some good advice from people here i am now using a space heater on low while the lights are off and things are looking better already


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

lookn good bwinn...the leaves are so fat...I like that first pic...I am getting ready to make my way upstairs so I can take some pics....


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks bongspit. got a bunch of fresh pics for you. the plants are stinking so good lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice bwinn the pics of g13 arm. look alot like the plants im budding right now. White with sug can't wait!!! How long do you plant to veg what is your setup like now?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> very nice bwinn the pics of g13 arm. look alot like the plants im budding right now. White with sug can't wait!!! How long do you plant to veg what is your setup like now?


whays up kaya? i havent changed the room to much just added panda skin and change where the fan was. right now i have the the vent in front of the fan so the fresh air is blowing into the fan and the fan is blowing it across the plants. from seed till its ready to flower takes me 28 to 30 days or when its 11 or 12 inchs. just by looking at it i can tell. heres some pics of my setup. your plants look nice kaya awsome job.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

ill see you guys tonight. good luck with all your grows everyone.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_hey bwinn, looking nice and green.
you using Mh? and what you going to use for flower?_


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _hey bwinn, looking nice and green._
> _you using Mh? and what you going to use for flower?_


yes im useing a 400watt m.h light and for flowering im useing a 400watt hps. thanks for stopping buy ill check out your journal when i get home good luck. i might buy a 600watt hps soon.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

hey bwinn the 600 sounds good i didnt know you got a mh thats great.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn the 600 sounds good i didnt know you got a mh thats great.


ive allways had it. my ballast runs both lights m.h and hps but not at the same time. hows your grow going kaya?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

whats up everyone got some new pics. the hollands hope looks awsome. im only useing advanced nutrients mother earth super tea grow.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

some more pics these are after i watered them. i wate till the leaves sag a little and when the pot feels light before i water and havent had a problem since my first grow. you can tell in the pic's before these ones that the leaves had a little sag in them. where is everyone today?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 27, 2008)

lookn good bwinn...are you going to top them? and if so when?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the fattest plant in your pics.
Hopefully its a female,looking good so far


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy im happy with the plants. and im not gonna top them just let the plant grow. once i have a couple more grows under my belt ill try more stuff just want to fully understand the basic's


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 27, 2008)

excellent....picture perfect...thanks for all the cool pics and the update! keep up the great work!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 28, 2008)

lookin good now time is all u need


----------



## jordann9e (Feb 28, 2008)

Definately a great grow!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks guys for stopping buy. heres some new pics ill get more later camra died lol. all is growing good.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

the hollands hope and red diesel are starting to grow faster i think they are just getting into the veg stage.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> the hollands hope and red diesel are starting to grow faster i think they are just getting into the veg stage.


Looks about right to me. this is when they start to grow fast. You'll soon end up like me topping and getting ready for flower. Its so exciting!


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Enough talk about pot man its time smoke some. would you like to join me?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Enough talk about pot man its time smoke some. would you like to join me?


i would love to lol. let me know when you light up again and thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Now is better than ever. Bustin out the bong.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 28, 2008)

hey...wait up I will smoke one too...I am rolling one right now....


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Passing it over!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

im stoned lol. heres some better pic's. passing the bong back to mattso101 ill see you guys later tonight


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

and heres the temp of my room i keep it at 75 to 85 at its hottest. cheap but works awsome got it in florida couple years ago awsome time. its like this closet was meant for growing lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 28, 2008)

nascar or bike week?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

just for fun but it was bike week


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 28, 2008)

hey bwinn how are ya

plants are lookin beatiful mine are lookin up too thank god

those little guys are so cute damn i love everything about pot


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn how are ya
> 
> plants are lookin beatiful mine are lookin up too thank god
> 
> those little guys are so cute damn i love everything about pot


thanks kaya i think the hollands hope is so cute i too love everything about pot to lol. your plants are looking awsome. thanks kaya


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

Just checking in bwinn.
This is my favourite for being a good strong female so far


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

yes thats my oldest. i wish i grew them all at the same time but o well lol. lets just hope it a girl. its funny how my other g13 has move of a sativa look to its leaves. heres a pic of the two. ill get some new pics up in a little bit.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

o sorry natmoon that pic you like is my 2 oldest not my first just had to clear that up lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

heres some new pic's. my girl is still sleeping and no one likes to wake up to a 400watt mh light in there face so heres the best i could do lol. the room is filling out nice.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 29, 2008)

see and im the evil bitch that would kick my hubby right outta bed for the plants You are so nice bwinnn

you have some very beautiful plants bwinn you are gooing to love growing knowing what the plant is and how high its gonna get ya. Had a friend that used to grow a g13 strain but i dont know much about the others. They all sound yummy!!! keep up the good work. Back to school this weekend so ill be missing you guys a bit


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

some better pic's. so your going back to school thats awsome i hope things work out for the best you deserve it kaya. we will miss you too. you will still be checking in right


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

ill see you guys later and thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 29, 2008)

hey bwinn plants are looking fat and bushy. my last grow looked like some of these. fat round leaves and tight node spacing. good job.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 29, 2008)

i loe how round the leaves of the small plant are is that th red d ? I just has a month off in between semesters i have three more left including this one and im done!!!!! No worries i will probably try to spend way to much time here always checkin in


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i loe how round the leaves of the small plant are is that th red d ? I just has a month off in between semesters i have three more left including this one and im done!!!!! No worries i will probably try to spend way to much time here always checkin in


thanks kaya and the plant with the round leaves is hollands hope. here the last pics for today. last pic is for you kaya lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

looking good.... just checking in...

i havent forgotten about you!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking good.... just checking in...
> 
> i havent forgotten about you!!!


thanks for stopping buy LoudBlunts glad you like the pic's. hows things going?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 29, 2008)

the leaves on the hollands hope is cool...this an old strain...I remember smoking hollands hope...back in the late 1980s I had friend at evergreen state in WA and he grew it outdoors on campus...


----------



## jordann9e (Feb 29, 2008)

Lookin nice! Lookin nice!! I can't wait to see the flowers develop...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks for stopping buy LoudBlunts glad you like the pic's. hows things going?




sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking bushy!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy. and the hollands hope is a cool plant never seen leaves like this before. bongspit do you remember how the high was? im also gonna grow it outdoors but couldent wate so now i have one indoors lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

some new pics. things are moving along lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks everyone for stopping buy. and the hollands hope is a cool plant never seen leaves like this before. bongspit do you remember how the high was? im also gonna grow it outdoors but couldent wate so now i have one indoors lol.


hey bwinn...I remember that back then with good pot you could smoke a 1/2 joint and be fucked up...but with the hollands hope it was the first I had smoked where 3 tokes and you were gone.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> hey bwinn...I remember that back then with good pot you could smoke a 1/2 joint and be fucked up...but with the hollands hope it was the first I had smoked where 3 tokes and you were gone.


i was born in 1980 so was a little kid when it came out lol. wish i could smoke it with you when its done. thanks for stopping buy bongspit


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

*that would be cool...*


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah hollands hope is designed to do well in crappy outdoor conditions so in an indoor controlled condition where you can pamper it you can get great results from it.
I have never smoked any but i have heard that its a real couchlocker.
Best of luck with it


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah hollands hope is designed to do well in crappy outdoor conditions so in an indoor controlled condition where you can pamper it you can get great results from it.
> I have never smoked any but i have heard that its a real couchlocker.
> Best of luck with it


thanks natmoon for stopping buy. im also looking forward to the red diesel i have never seen one growing here or anywhere.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

heres some pic's taking over the last week to show growth rate. last pic is from today.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking great Bwinn!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

Topping???


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks everyone. im not gonna top just let it grow lol. next grow i will


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks everyone. im not gonna top just let it grow lol. next grow i will
> Cool, I did the same on my first grow. I kinda regreted it though. I think my yield would have been higher if everything was at the same level.
> It really dosent matter what I say do what you want.
> looks good keep it goin.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 1, 2008)

hey bwinn how are ya


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

heres some new pic's im feeling like shit tonight so im going to bed see you guys tomorrow and thanks everyone for stopping buy. mattso101 thanks for the advice im gonna cut some clones soon and will do it to them. i wana see if a plant thats not topped is more potent then one that is. im on my 3rd grow and still havent topped a plant lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 1, 2008)

not more potent just more bud good night bwinn


----------



## zedragon (Mar 1, 2008)

_hey bwinn how you doing? they all look nice and green.
hows the red diesel, are you finding it does not like to much water? _


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

damn off to bed at 8:50 pm, must have been a long night, the night before lol. too much liquor j/k? red diesel sounds pretty good to me. where did you get these seeds?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks 100% man.....


----------



## bongspit (Mar 1, 2008)

hey bwinn...take 2 aspirins and call me in the morning. plants lookn good. I top mine pretty much for the height issue, cause I don't have much of it...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks everyone im just sick not from drinking lol. i get my seeds from cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds awsome place all seeds come in breeder packs. they also through in some free seeds when you spend a certain amount click the home key once your on the site to check it out. good night everyone


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

its starting to look like my own little jungle lol. i took these pic's before i watered my plant.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok my oldest g13 is starting to show sex. heres the best pic's i could get.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

last pic's of the plants. good night everyone.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

def. lookin good... how far along are you? I wish I was growing a specific strain like you and not bagseeds... Although im ordering some sweet purple seeds for my next indoor grow so if you know any tips on that strain or anything purple hit me up playa.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for stopping buy man glad you like lol. my first grow was a bagseed too. my hollands hope is gonna be purple and the g13 armogeddon has a hint of purple in it too. heres some pics of what the hollands hope and g13 armogeddon will look like when there done. i got these pics from the place i get my seeds from. the first pic is g13 armageddon the last is hollands hope. i dont know if growing purple weed is any diffent then regular weed.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

my plants are at diffent ages ill get the ages of each one tomorrow. again thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ok my oldest g13 is starting to show sex. heres the best pic's i could get.


I could not tell for sure, but they like the spacing is tight and that's what the females usually look like...I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I could not tell for sure, but they like the spacing is tight and that's what the females usually look like...I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya...


lets hope i have a good feeling lol. i hope there is atleast 1 boy so i can have some more room and i want to breed. thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah good look... the Hollands hope should be bomb... I don't think their is much difference between purple and reg weed... I just think with the sweet purple strain, especially indoors I think I have to introduce them into flower really early... well thats what ive heard.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Yeah good look... the Hollands hope should be bomb... I don't think their is much difference between purple and reg weed... I just think with the sweet purple strain, especially indoors I think I have to introduce them into flower really early... well thats what ive heard.


yes i think your right because most purple plants are outdoor strains and get huge atleast hollands hope does lol. im gonna let it get 9 or 10 inchs before i flower it. let me know when you get those seeds and good luck.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy im going to bed now long day of doing nothing lol good night.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

lol aight ill for sure hit you up... itll be my first attempt at ordering seeds so ill prolly mess up.


----------



## codemanpoop (Mar 2, 2008)

good shit man this is awesome


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> good shit man this is awesome


thanks man for stopping buy. i cant wate to flower these plants.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 3, 2008)

hi bwinn, your plants are looking good mate, i dont know if its just me but i couldnt see any signs of it showing sex in those pics you posted. hope they are fems mate. i have 1 male so far and the rhino is starting to show but its too small to see what it is yet. keep up the good work.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

whats up everyone some new pic's. i just moved my hollands hope and red diesel to another closet because i want to flower my big plants soon. im useing 2 cfl's per plant and gonna leave the light on 24/7.


----------



## zedragon (Mar 3, 2008)

_hey bwinn how doing?, there looking healthy.
how old is the RD now? the leafs look different to my RD, it is the one in the red pot yea? 
_


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _hey bwinn how doing?, there looking healthy._
> _how old is the RD now? the leafs look different to my RD, it is the one in the red pot yea? _


whats up man? the red diesel is the one in the biggest pot the hollands hope is in the red pot.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

wow bwinn thet are lookin great!!!! I cant wait to see that little lady start to flower!!!! How ya been i had a crazy weekend at school im so tired of it but o well. Hope you are well


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok so ive had the hollands hope and red diesel under cfl's all day 2 cfl's per plant and they are looking better now then when they where under the mh. heres some pics. all im useing is mother earth super tea grow from advanced nutrients shit works awsome and thanks kaya for comming buy.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

lookin superb bwin, btw... the sweet purple is on its way


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin superb bwin, btw... the sweet purple is on its way


awsome man looking forward to that grow. thanks for the update and for comming buy. did you have any problems ordering the seeds?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess not... used my girls debit card... but for some reason that site wouldnt let the billing and shipping address be different.. so I just used my address for her billing and shipping address... And I guess it went through even though this isnt the correct billing address... But the money pulled out of her accnt. and she got a confirmation email... so bring on that purple stanky gogurt stick!!! Like I said this will be my first time growing anything besides bagseed, the grow im on now is my first... If you have any tips or anything you can send my way hit me up... Or if you know anyone or know anything about growing purple inside, or this strain specifically... need that good knowledge homie.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

im just gonna grow it to 11 or 12 inch's then flower it and treat it like a regular indoor plant and see what happens lol. right now the plant is growing good. just do what you would normaly do for now. good luck


----------



## bongspit (Mar 3, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ok so ive had the hollands hope and red diesel under cfl's all day 2 cfl's per plant and they are looking better now then when they where under the mh. heres some pics. all im useing is mother earth super tea grow from advanced nutrients shit works awsome and thanks kaya for comming buy.


*what's up bwinn?? I have mine under floros too and they are hard to beat...I have the sunleaves pioneer IV light and the light from the failed aerogarden...the aerogarden itself sucks, but the plants love the light...what do flower with??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's up bwinn?? I have mine under floros too and they are hard to beat...I have the sunleaves pioneer IV light and the light from the failed aerogarden...the aerogarden itself sucks, but the plants love the light...what do flower with??*


i flower with a 400watt hps. my big plants are under a 400watt mh my ballast is switchable.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

love your pics bwinn nice plants and nice pics!!!! I should get back to school work so i can sleep a few hours


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks kaya glad you came buy. some new pic's


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok im gonna start flowering these g13's my oldest is 30 days the other 2 are 25 days i think ether way its time. i still have a hollands hope and red diesel vegging.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok just got the 400watt hps light in and changed the time to 12/12. im gonna finish up the veg nutrients and once those are done im gonna switch to bloom nutrients. every time i have flowered it took 6 days to tell sex for shore. all the g13's are at 8 nodes the biggest one is 10 and they all are starting to show sex i wish i could get a close anuff pic to show you. im gonna start with mother earth super tea bloom and a little mother earth veg for a week. then add the carbo load, bud blood and bloom with no veg. wish me luck and thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

Your plants look perfect so far bwinn.
I am sending my vibes to them to make them female for you


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

the light is 20inch's away from the tops and the room is 80 degrees covered in panda skin. i hope they will be around 35 to 40inch's when done. im also gonna top a week in to flowering to have two tops instead of one.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Your plants look perfect so far bwinn.
> I am sending my vibes to them to make them female for you


thank you i need your vibes lol. for real thank you natmoon and looking forward to trying the air basket.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

my brother in law brought this back from egypt its the goddess isis i love shit like this. it protects my ganja lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 4, 2008)

*bwinn is headed to budville...good ruck...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

isis will help you get ladies from your plants lol. still looking good, you say you already started flower.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> isis will help you get ladies from your plants lol. still looking good, you say you already started flower.


yes i just started and i hope isis will help me out lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *bwinn is headed to budville...good ruck...*


yes i am want to come lol.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 4, 2008)

i started flowering two days ago. ill have to keep and eye out on this. check out my babies


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i started flowering two days ago. ill have to keep and eye out on this. check out my babies


cool thanks for checking out my journal. im checking out your babys right now


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice im on day 4 of flower now!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Nice im on day 4 of flower now!


thanks mattso101 i just checked out your journal awsome


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you i need your vibes lol. for real thank you natmoon and looking forward to trying the air basket.


Yeah man sending more vibes to make them fat and female right now lol.
I predict the biggest fattest buds you ever had hahahaha


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man sending more vibes to make them fat and female right now lol.
> I predict the biggest fattest buds you ever had hahahaha


thanks natmoon lmao i bet your right. and can you send me some plants? lol j/k thanks for comming buy


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

heres some pic's of my hollands hope and red diesel its been almost 2 days under the cfl's. the black pot is red diesel the orange is hollands hope.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 4, 2008)

thats sweet you are budding the biggest plant now right? the other two are still veg? I love the looks of your plants bwinn you have a green thumb!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> thats sweet you are budding the biggest plant now right? the other two are still veg? I love the looks of your plants bwinn you have a green thumb!!!!


thanks kaya and so do you. im flowering all 3 g13's to find out witch are boys and witch are girls. the red diesel and hollands hope are still vegging way to small to flower. i wanna take a break for i little bit after these im starting to get parinod with all these lights going all the time lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 4, 2008)

*what's up bwinn...I have my fingers crossed for the g13...I say they are allthree females*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's up bwinn...I have my fingers crossed for the g13...I say they are allthree females*


that would be nice i hope lol thanks for taking a look bongspit


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

some new pics. day 2 of flowering ill post the hollands hope and red diesel later


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> some new pics. day 2 of flowering ill post the hollands hope and red diesel later


Looks like they are coming along nicely bwinn.
How far away is your light from the tops?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looks like they are coming along nicely bwinn.
> How far away is your light from the tops?


right now its 18inch's but once it shows sex ill get it to 12inch's or closer. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> right now its 18inch's but once it shows sex ill get it to 12inch's or closer. thanks for stopping buy


I would recommend dropping that to 12" right now as long as you have a fan as i can see some of the branches starting to stretch,they are asking for more light and they look big enough for it to me.
Once they flower drop that 400 to 8" as long as you have a fan moving that heat away you will be fine


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks again natmoon.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 5, 2008)

*hey bwinn...did you see the movie american beauty? kevin spacey buys g13 from the kid next door...I was watching it the other night and I was lol...that's what bwinn is growing...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

good movie lol i was watching it the other night too. i hope it sell's for that much lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

heres some pics of the red dielsel and hollands hope. my cfl fell on the hollands hope and burned a leaf lol. but plants are looking good and doing good so im happy


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

lookin magnificent


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin magnificent


thanks ru8fru. best looking plants i have grown so far


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

so your flowering with CFL's? its looking good so far. but if your running cfl's plz get a hps when u can


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

no im flowering with a 400watt hps. and vegging the red diesel and hollands hope with cfl's. i would never flower with cfl's you need to many lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 5, 2008)

very nice bwinn they are doing well any signs of pre flowers yet???? I have been busy and i actauly like not seeing plants for a few days they look so much bigger!!! i wish i could ignor mine for a few days and be like wow you are huge The younger two will be ready to flower soon!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> very nice bwinn they are doing well any signs of pre flowers yet???? I have been busy and i actauly like not seeing plants for a few days they look so much bigger!!! i wish i could ignor mine for a few days and be like wow you are huge The younger two will be ready to flower soon!!!


ya the biggest one started showing but its to small for my camra to get lol. tomorrow will be day 3 of flowering shit that went by quick. i wish i could go a couple days without looking at them too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

plants coming along nicely bwinn. what do you use for bloom ferts?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

mother earth super tea bloom, carbo load and bud blood. the bud blood i only use in week 1 of flowering. i havent used any bloom nutrients yet gonna start tomorrow.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah... I wish I could make it a couple days without looking ...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> yeah... I wish I could make it a couple days without looking ...


maybe if i had a hydro system but i have to water every day.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

are you useing half strength or full strength nutrients? whats the ph


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

you asking me?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

no sorry i was just writing about something else dident me to send it lol.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> no im flowering with a 400watt hps. and vegging the red diesel and hollands hope with cfl's. i would never flower with cfl's you need to many lol



just looking out


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

i dident mean anything buy it just shocked by the question lol. day 3 of flowering just gave them bloom nutrients. the hollands hope and red diesel are growing fast. heres pics of everything. the last pic is my odest g13 i think its a boy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 6, 2008)

*hey bwinn...yeah that last pic is looking sort of male...but it may be to soon to tell...they all look nice though...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks bongspit ill give it two more days then chop or ill let it grow in a nother room so i can get its sperm lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

the red diesel and hollands hope are from feminized seeds so i hope they will be girls. i have two more g13's that im waiting on i really hope one is a girl but at least i have a good male to breed with lol. hollands hope x g13 armogeddon or red diesel x g13 armogeddon is gonna be some good shit. cant wate to have my own breed of plants growing. im only on my 3rd grow so i still have a lot to learn but i think im on the right track thanks to this site and the people on it. ill see you guys later.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

i hope no more males for you. how much did you harvest off your last grow.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, sir! I do believe we have a male there...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*hey bwinn...how's it going?? we are supposed to get like 6-10 inches of snow today and I do not have any weed...BUMMER..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...how's it going?? we are supposed to get like 6-10 inches of snow today and I do not have any weed...BUMMER..*


things are going good thanks for asking. i got a little weed last night just a 8th lol. what time is the snow going start? mastakoosh i dont know i dont have a scale lol but i was able to smoke everyday for almost 2 months pretty good weed. and jordann9e it jump starts early flowering and should be used only in the first 1 or 2 weeks depending on strain. if you can start useing big bud. thanks everyone for stopping buy. and sorry bongspit i wish we lived closer so i could some you up lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> things are going good thanks for asking. i got a little weed last night just a 8th lol. what time is the snow going start? mastakoosh i dont know i dont have a scale lol but i was able to smoke everyday for almost 2 months pretty good weed. and jordann9e it jump starts early flowering and should be used only in the first 1 or 2 weeks depending on strain. if you can start useing big bud. thanks everyone for stopping buy. and sorry bongspit i wish we lived closer so i could some you up lol.


*thanks bwinn...the snow is starting right now...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn...the snow is starting right now. nothing here so far. are you on the east coast? are did you hear boston was gonna get hit? *


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

hey bwinn any more showing sex? how are they and i was wondering what bloom nutes should i order?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bwinn any more showing sex? how are they and i was wondering what bloom nutes should i order?


thanks for stopping buy. and 1 more is starting but to early to tell. im taking it as a good thing since males show first. i would go with something from advanced nutrients. let me know where your gonna get your nutrients from. heres some new pic's. pic 4 is my oldest g13 pic 5 is my 2 oldest g13 its just starting to show. the hollands hope has a couple burns for the light falling on it. i will be pissed if all the g13 seeds are male.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

my second oldest g13 is a girl i found a hair yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss im so happy in a couple days the camra should be able to see it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> my second oldest g13 is a girl i found a hair yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss im so happy in a couple days the camra should be able to see it.


 woot woot, hell yeah a g-13 girly is gonna be awesome.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

heres the best pic i could get if you look real close you can see it and thanks mastakoosh its gonna be good lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres the best pic i could get if you look real close you can see it and thanks mastakoosh its gonna be good lol.


Ahh my favorite plant was a girl ahahaha
She will be good i reckon


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

lol you called it natmoon. its funny because this one looks diffent then the other too.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 7, 2008)

congratulations bwinn on being a new daddy lol, im glad its a fem mate. how many others are still to show ?

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> bongspit said:
> 
> 
> > *thanks bwinn...the snow is starting right now. nothing here so far. are you on the east coast? are did you hear boston was gonna get hit? *
> ...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> congratulations bwinn on being a new daddy lol, im glad its a fem mate. how many others are still to show ?
> 
> hustla


thanks hustla its a good day lol. i have 3 more 2 of them are from fem seeds.
and thanks bongspit for the heads up i have to find some more weed now lol.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 7, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/79852d1204914571-g13-armogeddon-red-deisel-hollands-march-7-2008-003.jpg

This one looks male to me... your oldest g-13... but don't hold me to that... I just see nalls lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/79852d1204914571-g13-armogeddon-red-deisel-hollands-march-7-2008-003.jpg
> 
> This one looks male to me... your oldest g-13... but don't hold me to that... I just see nalls lol


yes it is i just chopped it down lol. but my other one is a girl thank god. thanks for comming buy.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulation! I am looking forward to see that g13 turn out.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Congratulation! I am looking forward to see that g13 turn out.


thanks mattso101 i started thinking they would all be males lol. heres what i have to look forward to. cant wate lol. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 7, 2008)

sweet we have a g13 lady!!!!!! thats so sweet cant wait to watch her bud So you still have two that are unsure right


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> sweet we have a g13 lady!!!!!! thats so sweet cant wait to watch her bud So you still have two that are unsure right


only 1 more g13 to tell. 1 is a girl the other was a boy. plus the hollands hope and red diesel. thanks for comming buy kaya


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

red deisel is starting to show sex and nothing on the hollands hope. heres some pic's of my plants. im gonna flower the red deisel in a week or so. there under 2 26watt cfl's each i wish they where under the mh but there growing good.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

checking in bwinn!!!!!

sup man, how are things?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*is the g13 an indica or sativa?*


----------



## edux10 (Mar 7, 2008)

g13 is an indica


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 7, 2008)

potent indica


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks guys. and its indica bongspit well pure g13 is i have armogeddon in mine so it has a little sativa too lol. it just started raining here in boston its gonna be one of those days.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

looks good man....nice job..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> looks good man....nice job..


thanks cali for stopping buy. i just checked out your clone's very nice


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> checking in bwinn!!!!!
> 
> sup man, how are things?


things are going good LoudBlunts thanks for checking in. not long now before i have some buds growing.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good bwinn, i hope the others are fems for you. i'll send you some excellent vibes as masta sent me more than enough lol. good luck mate and i'll be waiting to hear what you get.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

cool thanks hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

i just put the red diesel into flowering ill post pic's in a little bit. the red diesel is 11inch's so i should get a good amount i hope lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

pics is what we love. you gonna use AN nutes for flower? how are the plants? plants lookin good too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> pics is what we love. you gonna use AN nutes for flower? how are the plants? plants lookin good too.


camra is charging. i use advanced nutrients for everything veg/flower i love it lol. plants are awsome i just put the red diesel in the flowering room it started showing sex its a girl. so far 2 girls 1 boy i think the hollands hope is a girl to its from fem seeds like the red diesel. ill get pics up soon thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

ok some new pic's. ill get better ones later these where taking before i watered.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 8, 2008)

you should hit up a couple stalk pics... and size pics with something for size comparison


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

heres a couple ill get the red diesel and hollands hope later these two pics are the g13's


----------



## t dub c (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a couple ill get the red diesel and hollands hope later these two pics are the g13's


Looking good bwinn, I like the shape, lookin mighty fine buddy.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

yep fine is whine is how they look. what an nutes should i get for flower ya think?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Looking good bwinn, I like the shape, lookin mighty fine buddy.


thanks man for stopping buy. in a little bit ill put up way better pic's just needed something to keep the people happy untill the camra is done charging lol. j/k


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

ok heres some better pic's hope you guys/girls like. the one in the biggest pot is red diesel the orange pot is hollands hope. the others are g13 armogeddon.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 8, 2008)

*looking good bwinn...I like the hollands hope...welll,actually I like them all...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *looking good bwinn...I like the hollands hope...welll,actually I like them all...lol*


thanks bongspit there doing good im happy so far lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yep fine is whine is how they look. what an nutes should i get for flower ya think?


i would go with mother earth super tea bloom, carbo load and big bud for now.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

whats up everyone? some new pic's. pic 1 and 2 are hollands hope. pic 3 and 4 is my girl g13. pic 5 and 6 is my girl red deisel. pic 7 and 8 is a ? g13.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

where is everyone?


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 9, 2008)

hi bwinn, they are all looking good mate. your girls are looking especially nice lol. good work man, keep it up.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bwinn, they are all looking good mate. your girls are looking especially nice lol. good work man, keep it up.
> 
> hustla


thanks hustla. cant wate to get some bud growing lol. not long now before we all have some bud pic's cant wate.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks hustla. cant wate to get some bud growing lol. not long now before we all have some bud pic's cant wate.


i know mate, theres alot of people on here with plants that are ready to start blooming lol. its like plant porn lol.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

cant wate for my girl to grow some breast lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

ill see you guys/girls later im going out for the day its really nice out here


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

looking good and my babies are lookin better today. cant wait to see some buds on your girls.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looking good and my babies are lookin better today. cant wait to see some buds on your girls.


awsome im glad mastakoosh i new your plants woud be ok there really healthy. i cant wate to have bud growing lol. looking forward to your grow also so many good grows going on. o and if your gonna go with advanced nutrients also get there calmag you use it with every feeding doesent fuck with your ph or ppm and really helps keep the plant healthy. if you want pic's let me know. thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

those look good man


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

heres a pic of my hollands hope. the rest of the plants are sleeping. i thought my timer fucked up then relized that i turned the clocks ahead lol. its starting to get a purple tint and the smell is strong.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> those look good man


thanks Heruk for stopping buy.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

nice internode spacing
was that from topping?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> nice internode spacing
> was that from topping?


no i havent topped any of the plants just keep the light really close. im useing 4 26watt cfl's on just this plant i would use my 400watt mh/hps light buts its being used for flowering my other plants right now.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

dinner time lol ill see you guys later


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a pic of my hollands hope. the rest of the plants are sleeping. i thought my timer fucked up then relized that i turned the clocks ahead lol. its starting to get a purple tint and the smell is strong.


*I guess these are getting close to flower time...they look great...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks bongspit. the hollands hope is going in to flowering soon. im gonna wate till the last g13 shows shows sex then put the hollands hope in. i cant beleave one of the g13 is a girl.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

hi bwinn, your hollands hope is looking great man, is it mostly indica ?


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 10, 2008)

were did u get ur seeds if u dont mind me asking i noticed that u have 3 diff packages do u live in the us im ordering some seeds 4 the first time and im kind sketchy please let me no if u will heres the link to my journal check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

looking good man. i get my seeds from this place cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds there awsome and send there seeds in breeder packs so you know your really getting what you pay for. i live in boston and never had a problem good luck


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

some new pic's


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*that's some fine lookn weed there bwinn...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *that's some fine lookn weed there bwinn...*


thanks bongspit ive put my heart into every plant lol. ill post pics of the hollands hope later


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 10, 2008)

you can tell you love your plants bwinn and im sure they will love ya back. They are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you can tell you love your plants bwinn and im sure they will love ya back. They are so beautiful!!!!


thanks kaya for stopping buy. hows the school work going?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

im so happy my other g13 is a girl so thats 2 g13 girls and its all ready starting to form pre flowers heres some pics. this is gonna be a good grow cant wate.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

nice one mate, congratulations. i cant wait to see how they turn out.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> nice one mate, congratulations. i cant wait to see how they turn out.
> 
> hustla


thanks hustla very happy today wish i had some weed to smoke now lol.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

i wish i could help man but im out too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> i wish i could help man but im out too.


that sucks i might get some tonight. do you have a boat? im across the pond lol j/k


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks i might get some tonight. do you have a boat? im across the pond lol j/k


lol if it was that easy i would mate lol. hope you get some later so you can celibrate in style lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> lol if it was that easy i would mate lol. hope you get some later so you can celibrate in style lol.


i hope you get some too hustla. it would be nice if it was that easy but nothing ever is lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

i love the way some of those leaves look. very unique and healthy. so you have 2 g-13 girls. awesome news.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks man. there growing fast and all three in flowering are girls. the one i just found today is growing bud already in a couple weeks there should be a big diffence.


----------



## 29menace (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im so happy my other g13 is a girl so thats 2 g13 girls and its all ready starting to form pre flowers heres some pics. this is gonna be a good grow cant wate.


 
lookin good bwinn glad you got a couple of female g13.

its supposed to be a dynamite strain. will be watching this one to see how they turn out.. i got close up pics posted in journal now. 

keep up the good work..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

29menace said:


> lookin good bwinn glad you got a couple of female g13.
> 
> its supposed to be a dynamite strain. will be watching this one to see how they turn out.. i got close up pics posted in journal now.
> 
> keep up the good work..


thanks 29menace just got back from dinner lol. im checking out your grow now


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

heres some pics of my hollands hope. its still in veg and is staying nice and short and starting to turn purple. its not cold in the room its just the strain. cant wate to flower it lol.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...Bwinn.....you are doing a great job...those look great!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

here my feeding program. pic one is what i use durning vegging. pic 2 is what i use in week 1 of flowering. pic 3 is what i use in weeks 2,3,4 of flowering. pic 4 is what i use in weeks 5,6,7. pic 5 is what i use in week 8 of flowering. is it grows longer then 8 weeks i will use the big bud for a extra week. the revive is used if the plant has a nutrient problem and the soilex is used when you first plant you add it to your soil mix and it adds time released oxogen to the roots.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

good night everyone see you guys tomorrow. all new pic's from today are on the page before this.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

my hollands hope is a girl i just took a look and seen tiny hairs yaaaaaa so i have 4 girls now. out of 5 plants 4 are girls 1 was a boy. on my last grow i had a three leaved g13 boy and keeped the pollen from it so in a couple weeks im gonna breed the hollands hope and red diesel with the g13 should be good.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

see you guys later its 2:17am here time for sleep lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 11, 2008)

*get your lazy butt out of bed...lol j/k...good news about the 4 girls...maybe there will be even more...*


----------



## Heruk (Mar 11, 2008)

how much did all those nutes cost?
and how many grows will it last?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2008)

i bet those nutes cost a bunch. the mother earth, a small thing of it costs 40$.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

dude thats way to much lol. try this place its 16$ and you get 3 free samples carbo load, big bud and bud blood with ever order Advanced Nutrients Online: Nutrient Feed Programs
heres some new pic's of my plants.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2008)

bwinn the plants look awesome. appreciate the links for nutes too.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 11, 2008)

plants are looking great man, congrats on gettng 4 out of 5 females, well done mate. 

hustla


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey hey bwinn....looking like things are ticking along muy bueno! good work! thanksfor the update and keep us posted! Cheers!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy. and its good to see you tahoe how has things been?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

heres some top pic's of my g13's. i love f1 hybreeds lol. these plants are stinking my room out


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

How many days now in flower for that G13?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

i think 5 or 6. thanks for stopping buy mattso101.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pistils at 5 or 6 days! its exciting seeing those hair popin out everywere eh? Everyday I look at mine there is so many more hairs! any stink yet??? Mine are just begining to. Smells like sweet tropical citrus candy so far with a little skunkyness. The Indica Phenos smell a little more tangy than the sativas.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have all the cannibibles. I looked up your strain they only have the Hollands Hope. This is out of the #2 Cannibible
*Hollands Hope*
*One of the first dutch outdoor strains, Hollands Hope has been grown in Holland since the 80's A heavey Indica variety with narcodic stone. Hollands Hope is a nice solid indica if that what you like. The flavor is herbal and slightly skunky, though a little bland.*

The pic in the book look nice. lot of white trich all over the buds. and I am sure your bud wont be "bland" you'll make it tasty I know it!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

yes my room is smelling good it has a nice strong smell. thanks for stopping buy. are you gonna be on here for a little bit im about to go get some food brb.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

red deisel is a new strain and i havent seen any g13 armogeddons. the g13 armageddons is really a g13 x haze. heres a pic of the g13 and a bud shot from the red diesel and one of the hollands hope.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

the pack the red diesel came in says it has 19% thc and 1.1cbn. it looks like its very crystaly too. cant wate till my room is full of bud lol. and thanks mattso101 ill do my best with the hollands hope


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

ok the hollands hope is a girl for shore i can see hairs comming out. its only 7 1/2inchs tall and at its 8th node i cant beleave how compact it stayed considering its a outdoor strain.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Its an indica it should stay short. IF you vegged for a long time it would be massive. It is an outdoor strain cause its a fast finisher, can handel cool temps and is resistant to mold. thats what makes a good outdoor strain


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Its an indica it should stay short. IF you vegged for a long time it would be massive. It is an outdoor strain cause its a fast finisher, can handel cool temps and is resistant to mold. thats what makes a good outdoor strain


thanks mattso101.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats on the girl HH. You must be stolked!! you will have 3 strains growin for sure now. Your ultimate goal right. oh and the breeding thing


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Congrats on the girl HH. You must be stolked!! you will have 3 strains growin for sure now. Your ultimate goal right. oh and the breeding thing


i never thought my goal would come true but it did lol. and yes im gonna try breeding the hollands hope and red diesel with the g13. im useing pollon from my last grow. i wish i had more room to make things easer. and im very stolked about everything. thanks mattso101.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 11, 2008)

hell yea bwinn more plants for me to eye fuck!!!!!!! Im so happy for you congrats. Im on my way t post more pics of my girls


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 12, 2008)

where u get the seeds?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

the attitude seed bank


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

this is one of my fav pic's so far


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 12, 2008)

hi bwinn, looking goo my friend, i hope the breeding works out for you because that sounds like an awsome mix man. good luck.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*looking real sweet bwinn...those strains sound like they would be awesome...HHxRD or G13xHH...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks bongspit now if i could only share with my friends here lol. heres some new pic's


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

those girls are getting nice and big. doing a helluva job so far.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> those girls are getting nice and big. doing a helluva job so far.


thanks mastakoosh it's all those vibes lol. your plants are also looking goood


----------



## t dub c (Mar 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> red deisel is a new strain and i havent seen any g13 armogeddons. the g13 armageddons is really a g13 x haze. heres a pic of the g13 and a bud shot from the red diesel and one of the hollands hope.


hells yes bwinn, your going to be smoking buds just like that in no time. So arrmogedon is g13 haze eh. sweet. Your going to love the taste of that, boy ohh boy. The smell of the haze sure fucking stays.........1 joint. house stanks.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

t dub c said:


> hells yes bwinn, your going to be smoking buds just like that in no time. So arrmogedon is g13 haze eh. sweet. Your going to love the taste of that, boy ohh boy. The smell of the haze sure fucking stays.........1 joint. house stanks.


THANKS T DUB C. i cant wate. they all ready have hairs growing everywere lol. but i think my red diesel might be a hemie lol. its allright if it is ill put it in another room and flower it there for its seeds . my hollands hope is going into flowering soon so at least ill have 3 plants flowering. heres some pic's of the hollands hope.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet man! hermies suck ass. Check me out I just updated


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

mattso101 those are perfect awsome job. i figured out my g13's have been flowering for 8 days tomorrow will be 9. also i love how the g13's look one has a sativa look probley from the haze gene's and the other has a g13 indica looks very fat leaves so im getting the best of both worlds lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

i got a few i am worrying bout going hermie. so i am trying not to stress them too much and make sure i have no light leaks and timer malfunctions. i know some of them hermie no matter what sometimes.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

ya i feel you lol. i think this one is hermie because its from a fem seed. maybe not i dont know but i do know i have 4 more seeds so lets hope the rest dont turn hermie lol. the red diesel is comming out the room tomorrow and the hollands hope is going in. all the rest are pure girls nothing but lots of hair's.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 13, 2008)

hi bwinn, looking real good man, i hope your plants dont turn out hermi man. i like the sound of your G13's, both types lol. the mostly indica one would be a good one to breed from mate. good luck and im praying for no hermi's.

hustla


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

i am with hustla, all positive vibes from all of us , and no herms.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*how's bwinn today??? at least with the hermie you can get some seeds maybe...babies are lookn good...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks everyone. i took the hermie out of the room dont wana take a chance lol. the two g13's have so many hairs all ready some are a inch long. my camra is charging so ill post pic's in a little bit.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

day 9 of flowering. heres some pic's


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Your right behind me. Just wait you will see your plant change befor your eyes starting now. My closet is getting crazy! I am sure your space is filling out nicely


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*very nice bwinn...pic #4 looks real nice...*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 13, 2008)

looking good bwinn, the pics are real clear man. im glad you took out the hermi plant so it doesnt screw up your others, especially if you plan on crossing them. keep it up.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks mattso101, hustla and bongspit. mattso101 there are changing and getting bigger every day i love it lol. heres some of the hollands hope. brb dinner time. pic 4 is a cool one bongspit.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 13, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Your right behind me. Just wait you will see your plant change befor your eyes starting now. My closet is getting crazy! I am sure your space is filling out nicely


Tight bwinn and matt, soooooo that means we all have plants that are all about the same age in flowering. ohh bwinn buddy, you'll have no other hermies, knock on wood. lookin soo nice though bro.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good man.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Looks good man.....


thanks cali for stopping buy. your plants are looking good to.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

im gonna germ another red diesel tonight. and only 3 more days of useing bud blood then its on to big bud lol. ill see everyone later.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

ok i germinated 2 of them and this time i tryed something diffent. one of the red diesel seeds i coated with soilox from advanced nutrients its time released oxogen the other one im germing normal. im useing the paper towel method. so far i had 100% germ rate useing this method lets hope it stays that way lol.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Bwinn! I like how you experiment and clue us in on all the good stuff. I am envious of your strain collection!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Nice Bwinn! I like how you experiment and clue us in on all the good stuff. I am envious of your strain collection!


thanks GhanjaBuck. i cant wate to smoke these plants lol. you have some awsome plants to. thanks for comming buy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*to bad we all live so far away...just imagine all the strains we would have to try..*


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 13, 2008)

whats the parentage of red diesel?

good growin friend


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> whats the parentage of red diesel?
> 
> good growin friend


thc 19% cbn 1.1 thanks for stopping buy. heres a pic. and bongspit if we could all get together with all are strains we could make a new breed lol.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

woot woot!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> woot woot!


woot woot lol what up how you been?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> woot woot lol what up how you been?


not to much... just doing my research for my hydro op coming soon ... Im new to this whole area of growing, but I'm learning. You?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

same just waiting on my bud to grow like allways lol. that hydro op is gonna be cool cant wait to see it up and running good luck


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

i am gonna be envious of all those killer strains you got lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am gonna be envious of all those killer strains you got lol.


thanks mastakoosh you hav some good stains to. if we could only breed them the world would be a better place lol.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah... im learning about a pretty cool drip system idea... got one of my good homies hookin me up with the knowledge


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Yeah... im learning about a pretty cool drip system idea... got one of my good homies hookin me up with the knowledge


with anuff knowledge you can do anything. really looking forward to it.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

me to homie... me to


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

it was good talking to you ru8fru and mastakoosh but im of to bed lol good night and good luck everyone. ill see everyone tomorrow


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

yup yup peace


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 14, 2008)

well bwinn sorry to hear about the herm it happens was that a femminized seed? The plants look great you are a natural bwinn great job. How have things been otherwise?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> well bwinn sorry to hear about the herm it happens was that a femminized seed? The plants look great you are a natural bwinn great job. How have things been otherwise?


there you are lol. how are things going with you? and yes the hemie was from a feminized seed but i planted two more so im ok now lol. things are going good same shit diffent day. thanks kaya for stopping buy it means alot.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

heres some new pic's things are moving along fast. day 10 of flowering


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

*lookn great bwinn...it will not be long now...although it will seem like forever...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *lookn great bwinn...it will not be long now...although it will seem like forever...*


i know lol. but it is going buy quicker then my first grow and is alot better. i can allready see some crystals forming. thanks bongspit for stopping buy. im gonna get some more pics later.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

heres some pic's of my hollands hope. its so compact lol. i need to start flowering this one soon. i might try cutting a clone before i flower


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

heres the rest of the hollands hope pics


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 14, 2008)

looking really nice bwinn, what light are you using for flowering ? how far is it from the tops ?

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

im useing a 400watt hps for flowering and its 12inches from the tops. once i get a little fan i can get the lights closer.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres some pic's of my hollands hope. its so compact lol. i need to start flowering this one soon. i might try cutting a clone before i flower


*man bwinn...that HH is a little fatty...I always did like the fat chicks...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

lol @ bong. bwinn man they are coming along fast.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin good... quick new growth to.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lol @ bong. bwinn man they are coming along fast.


thanks mastakoosh ive been waiting a long time for this lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin good... quick new growth to.


its growing fast i forgot how fast they grow at this stage. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

last pic's of the hollands hope before i flower it tomorrow. she is gonna be a fat girl lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 14, 2008)

yep shes ready to flower! looks tight!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> yep shes ready to flower! looks tight!


thanks mattso101. the time has come to turn a girl into a women lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 14, 2008)

mine are going through puperty right now check em out


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> mine are going through puperty right now check em out


just did there AWSOME growing fast.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will do a full update tomorrow close ups, pics clones and the tieing I did


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I will do a full update tomorrow close ups, pics clones and the tieing I did


nice i will be looking out for it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

whats up everyone? day 11 of flowering. heres 1 of my g13's ill get pic's of the other later


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up everyone? day 11 of flowering. heres 1 of my g13's ill get pic's of the other later


Hey bwinn your plants are looking really good and healthy.
Your camera skills are improving to.
Best of luck with it


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 15, 2008)

looks beautiful bwinn, any plans to clone the ladies you have? was the herm a fem seed? I am so in love with cloning i have gotten myself into trouble with space!!!!! I love how the bottom branches poke out on your plants, i cut all mine off so i never get to see the plants look like that, love it!!!!!! Glad you and your ladies are well bwinn, did you get more snow???


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bwinn your plants are looking really good and healthy.
> Your camera skills are improving to.
> Best of luck with it


thanks natmoon. who new that growing weed would make you a photographer lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> looks beautiful bwinn, any plans to clone the ladies you have? was the herm a fem seed? I am so in love with cloning i have gotten myself into trouble with space!!!!! I love how the bottom branches poke out on your plants, i cut all mine off so i never get to see the plants look like that, love it!!!!!! Glad you and your ladies are well bwinn, did you get more snow???


hi kaya. yes the red diesel was from a fem seed. i dident cut any clones dont have the room. but i just started 2 more red diesel seeds lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

ok heres the second red diesel. this plant im going to just let one main bud grow no side branch's.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

heres some pic's of the hollands hope. i just put it into flowering. last pic is a g13 top


----------



## bongspit (Mar 15, 2008)

*I love this pic...mr bud...I mean mr bwinn*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks bongspit. i need to get a better lenz lol. i wish you could see it in real life looks alot better then the pic's make it look.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

pic 1 is my very first grow at 11 days and pic 2 is my plant now at 11 days.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

heres a pic of some bud spots on my g13. these are the last pic's for today


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 15, 2008)

looking great bwinn. the pics comparing your plants from the first grow is a good idea man. i like doing that, looking back and comparing lol. i have kept all the pics from my very first grow right up until now lol. keep it up mate.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> looking great bwinn. the pics comparing your plants from the first grow is a good idea man. i like doing that, looking back and comparing lol. i have kept all the pics from my very first grow right up until now lol. keep it up mate.
> 
> hustla


im the same way i have every pic from every grow lol. comparing grows also lets me know if im getting better or staying them same. thanks for comming buy hustla.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a pic of some bud spots on my g13. these are the last pic's for today


Nice bro nice.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Nice bro nice.


thanks for stopping buy t dub c. not long now before i have some nice bud growing lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

pics look good bwinn. what do u think is making them bud faster than your last grow?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> pics look good bwinn. what do u think is making them bud faster than your last grow?


the amount of nutrients and the genes of the plant.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> the amount of nutrients and the genes of the plant.


 i was thinking that myself. good genes and a good nute program.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Im going with genetics! Nutrients help but its the genetics that really make it. and you got some good ones it seems. I smoked the CC winner G13 Haze. on my last trip to Amsterdam. One of the best smokes we had while there. I am sure its not the same but you cant go wrong with a cross like that. I am guessing it is the G13 male floating around the Amsterdam breeders that was used. but who knows what kind of haze they used for the cross. The high from the stuff I smoke was great. It put a huge perma grin on my face for hours. The flavor was divine, sweet and tropical and with a huge spicy Haze flavor.. make my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks mattso101. the g13 i have comes from g13 labs. i think the one you smoked comes from barneys farm thats also where my red diesel comes from. but i think that the nutrients and ph of the water also have something to do with it. because on my first grow i used a ph of 6.8 and my last two grows have been 6.3 and i havent had any kind of nutrient problems like i did with my first grow. plus i would like to beleave that i have better growing skills lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Genetics and Skills! you bet


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Genetics and Skills! you bet


thanks mattso101 you also have a lot of both.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 15, 2008)

i know you answered the question before but i couldnt remember i have heard alot of herm are produced from fem seeds? I think you are smart couse i am having some serious space issues here let me tell ya!!!! I think thats the only way i could convince the hubby to build me another room glad you are well


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

the red diesel came from a fem seed. the hollands hope did to and thats all girl so far lol. a heard the same thing about fem seeds so far im 1 for 1. i germinated 2 more red diesel and 1 has just opened ill plant it tomorrow. and these plants take up alot of space i try to keep 3 or 4 plants at most because i can only flower 3 at a time. thanks kaya for stopping buy.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey bwinn,looks like your getting some nice bud sites on those plants.
Best of luck with them


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks natmoon. heres some pic's day 12 of flowering. ill get better pic's later


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

*wow bwinn...their changing every day...I think flowering is the most fun part of growing...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *wow bwinn...their changing every day...I think flowering is the most fun part of growing...*


thanks bongspit. i cant beleave how fast there growing lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

i agree with bong. i love flowering too and bwinn yours are budding nicely already.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

hi bwinn, they are really taking off now man, give it a few more days and they will be like different plants lol. well done mate.

hustla


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks natmoon. heres some pic's day 12 of flowering. ill get better pic's later


Looking real good now bwinn.
Your skills have definitely improved greatly as i said before in both growing and photography of the plants.
Big buds will be coming i reckon.
Best of luck with it


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking real good now bwinn.
> Your skills have definitely improved greatly as i said before in both growing and photography of the plants.
> Big buds will be coming i reckon.
> Best of luck with it


thank you natmoon it means alot comming from you it really does.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

excited to see that Hollands hope big homie


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you natmoon it means alot comming from you it really does.


No worries mate.
Its the truth


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

heres some pic's of the hollands hope and the red diesel seeds have both cracked


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> excited to see that Hollands hope big homie


thanks man im a little worried about space i might have to get a nother hps lol. thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No worries mate.
> Its the truth


thanks again natmoon for the support


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 16, 2008)

do it bwin having a veg and flowering light is great. My hubby has to keep me in check or i would build another box but think two makes growing very easy. That little seed ........when you look at that pic in a month and see the little seed your fat plant started from it is such a good feeling.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

good morning everyone and happy St *Patrick's Day. and thanks kaya for stopping buy it is awsome to watch a seed yurn into bud*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

just took a look at my plant and the buds have doubled i love this stage ill get pic's later


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 17, 2008)

you will see them grow infront of you eyes now bwinn, lol i like this stage of the growth best man.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks hustla. ive never had a plant grow like this before im gonna put them in a little bigger pots today. the hairs on my plants are huge lol. cant wate to see the hollands hope start budding probley a couple more days ill get tons of pic's up in a little bit.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 17, 2008)

im looking forward to seeing the pics mate.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> im looking forward to seeing the pics mate.


im just waiting on my girlfriend getting up so i can get some pic's. she gets pissed of when i open the growroom door when she's sleeping lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

today i start my first feed useing big bud cant wate. the mix im useing is 1tbs of mother earth super tea bloom 1tsp of calmag 1/2tsp of carbo load and 1/4tsp of big bud over the next couple weeks i will raise the carbo load to 1tsp and the big bud to 1/2tsp.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 17, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im just waiting on my girlfriend getting up so i can get some pic's. she gets pissed of when i open the growroom door when she's sleeping lol.


lol yea man a woman scorned. we want to try and keep them sweet mate lol it makes our lives more bearable in the long run lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> lol yea man a woman scorned. we want to try and keep them sweet mate lol it makes our lives more bearable in the long run lol.


lol your right ive learned that lesson early on in life i grew up with 4 sisters and have the scars to prove it lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im just waiting on my girlfriend getting up so i can get some pic's. she gets pissed of when i open the growroom door when she's sleeping lol.


*hey bwinn..you need to invest in a sleeping mask for your lady...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

yes i do bongspit lol. heres some new pic's day 13 of flowering. i only got a couple because my camra died ill get more later.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 17, 2008)

love your pics bwinn the plant looks so green and beautiful this is my fav part watching the buds form..............well its all my favorite


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks kaya i love every stage of growing too. and i have another g13 budding and a hollands hope about to bud much better then just 1 plant growing but my camra died before i could get pic's. o and the 2 red diesel should be comming up soon alot going on lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 17, 2008)

yea no kidding i now have over 50 talk about hard to keep up, cant wait for more pics i posted last night so i wont again for a bit. Glad your ladies are good chat with ya soon


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow 50 plants thats gonna be a bunch of weed lol thanks for stopping kaya. new pic's are on the page before this for those checking out my plant. im posting more later to.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 17, 2008)

well i got too carried away with the cloning last night i trimmed the bottoms and im looking at like 50 more clones i could root but i dont know who would want them? Glad things are well with you and i saw the pics they look great!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes i do bongspit lol. heres some new pic's day 13 of flowering. i only got a couple because my camra died ill get more later.





kayasgarden said:


> well i got too carried away with the cloning last night i trimmed the bottoms and im looking at like 50 more clones i could root but i dont know who would want them? Glad things are well with you and i saw the pics they look great!!!


i want them lol. thats a ton of clones and weed i love it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

some pic's of my g13 and my hollands hope. the hollands hope has a red and purple tint to it and the leaf's look cool i think lol


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey man! nice moves buddy. I had a simular look to my C99 leaves. I relized its a little too much Nitrogen. I am now developing some minor nute burn. Lay off the Nitrogen all together now that your flowering. Have you flushed them ever?? I like to do it ounce a month regardless just to dilute any build up if any. You dont need as full blown flush just halfway or so


----------



## bongspit (Mar 17, 2008)

*excellent pics bwinn...I like this one...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

no i havent flushed a couple days before i changed nutrients i give them plain ph water then i changed nutrients. thanks for the tip mattso101


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *excellent pics bwinn...I like this one...*


thanks bongspit this one is mine


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 17, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> no i havent flushed a couple days before i changed nutrients i give them plain ph water then i changed nutrients. thanks for the tip mattso101


No prob I only want the best for your ladies!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks mattso101. i wish yours the best as well lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

whats up everyone heres some pic's of the plants.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

pics are great B,,plants are looking awesome man,,keep up the good work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

HoLE said:


> pics are great B,,plants are looking awesome man,,keep up the good work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


thanks hole. how have you been nice growing yourself.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice pics bwinn cute cat how are those little babies doing?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> very nice pics bwinn cute cat how are those little babies doing?


thanks kaya. the babbies still have not come up but they will lol. i got trashed last night like i said i wouldent do lol. its a pretty nice day here how about where you are?


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks hole. how have you been nice growing yourself.


thxs man I been good,,Cali was awesome now back to the grind,,how you been

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 18, 2008)

*hey bwinn....lookn good...they are growing like weeds...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

HoLE said:


> thxs man I been good,,Cali was awesome now back to the grind,,how you been
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


glad your back hole. did you smoke any weed in cali must have been some killer shit. ive been doing nothing lol same shit diffent day.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn....lookn good...they are growing like weeds...*


lol whats up bongspit. heres some more pic's


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking good Bwinn....How long in flower now?


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> glad your back hole. did you smoke any weed in cali must have been some killer shit. ive been doing nothing lol same shit diffent day.


sorry to hear bro,,I hooked up with fdd2blk when in Cali,,he hooked me up,,more than I could smoke in a week,,and it was killer,,he gave me atf,,santa berry,,and some of his own hash,,,,,,,and hi-jack,,,it was friggin wikked man,,had to be careful which one I smoked each day,,specially when i had to drive the mountainous coastal roads

Keep on Growin

HoLE

ps i rented a mazda 6 while I was there,,I bet it needed tires and brakes after lettin me drive it for a week


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 18, 2008)

yea well im getting tired of all the smow i want plants!!!!! I have a million seeds arriving and im getting so excited.....until i walk out the front door to find two feet of snow O well soon enough


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea well im getting tired of all the smow i want plants!!!!! I have a million seeds arriving and im getting so excited.....until i walk out the front door to find two feet of snow O well soon enough


Spring is comin kaya,,Spring is comin,,

I work outdoors,,this I know

Keep on Growin

HoLE

sorry for the temp hi-jack B


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

stop hijacking me lmao j/k. sorry i just got a new sony 40inch bravia w series lcd tv its bad ass so im setting it up now. brb i post a pic of it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

the picture is so crisp and perfect when i seen it i had to buy it lol. heres a pic. its gonna be cool to play video games on.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice TV man and plants Too!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

nice t.v., you must be in trentons profession lol j/k. buds forming fast, before u know it you will be smoking that kick ass bud and watching that new t.v..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Nice TV man and plants Too!


thanks mattso101 you know as guys and are toys lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

i just went out and finaly got a couple bigger pots and more soil im gonna transplant them tomorrow and i might top the sativa g13. heres all the pic's from early some are the same some are not lol.


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 18, 2008)

your plants are looking good .....healthy


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice pics dude!! but you shouldnt smoke in bed danger bay! lol coming from the son of a firefighter. Fuck man I actually cought on fire last night not smoking butts in bed though. Iwas cooking dinner and my baggy long sleave tshirt touched the element and cought fire. I didnt even notice till it was to late. got a basball size hole in my shirt with minor burns on my belly.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good dude. i need to take some pics today. my buds look just about like yours. lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> lookin good dude. i need to take some pics today. my buds look just about like yours. lol.


cool how days into flowering are your plants? i think mine are 13 days into flowering tomorrow will be 14.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Nice pics dude!! but you shouldnt smoke in bed danger bay! lol coming from the son of a firefighter. Fuck man I actually cought on fire last night not smoking butts in bed though. Iwas cooking dinner and my baggy long sleave tshirt touched the element and cought fire. I didnt even notice till it was to late. got a basball size hole in my shirt with minor burns on my belly.


thanks mattso101. i also have fire fighters in my family too. i dont really smoke in bed but ill smoke on the edge of it i really try not to smoke in this room because of the plants but i do sometimes lol. thanks for caring man  ps its mostly my girl that smokes in the room lmoa.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

its day 14 of flowering not day 12 lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy today and for the support im off to bed good night ill be back with more pic's tomorrow


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

good morning everyone both red deisel's have came up and the other plants are flowering nicely lol. the plant not budding is my hollands hope one of my fav's i really love the color and shape of its leaf's. day 15 of flowering for the g13's and day 4 of flowering for the hollands hope.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

wow...bwinn that sh*t is looking awesome...mr greenthumb...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> wow...bwinn that sh*t is looking awesome...mr greenthumb...


thanks bongspit for stopping buy i transplanted my big g13 into a bigger pot so its should get much bigger i hope lol. your plants are also comming out awsome. heres the pic's of my big g13 in its new pot. all the other new pic's are on the page before this one for people just stopping buy


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit for stopping buy i transplanted my big g13 into a bigger pot so its should get much bigger i hope lol. your plants are also comming out awsome. heres the pic's of my big g13 in its new pot. all the other new pic's are on the page before this one for people just stopping buy


*it looks like she has tripled in size since 12/12 started...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it looks like she has tripled in size since 12/12 started...*


im hope she doesent get to much taller lol. but she has grown alot since flowering.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey dude looking perfect basically.
Went back and looked at the pics on the other pages as well,loads of great shots.
Hope my good vibes sent helped lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey dude looking perfect basically.
> Went back and looked at the pics on the other pages as well,loads of great shots.
> Hope my good vibes sent helped lol


it has natmoon and thank you. im getting a new lenz soon so the pic's will be closer and more detaled.


----------



## zedragon (Mar 19, 2008)

it looking awrsome bwinn, wont be long till the bud start to burst with THC goodness lol.

ze


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

you do have quite the green thumb. i cant believe its getting chrystals already.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks mastakoosh. this is gonna be some good bud the smell is fruity and skunky the hollands hope is about to start flowering too cant wate.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking great Bwinn...how many days flowering now?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Bwinn...how many days flowering now?


thanks for stopping buy im at day 15 for the g13's and day 4 for the hollands hope.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

heres some pic's of my new baby red diesel's. i love when there this small


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 19, 2008)

nice bwinn they look very happy you do nice work!!! wish i had more time to take pics but yours are sooo nice glad to see things are going well for ya


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you kaya your awsome and i cant wate till things slow down for you so we can chat more again its not them same without you. and your plants look awsome. did you flower your mother plant?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

day 16 of flowering day 5 for the hollands hope. there growing so fast i love it lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

brb i have a doctors appt today need my med's lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

heres some more pic's of the hollands hope and a couple more of my big g13. the hollands hope should start flowering in a couple days.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks everyone for checking out my grow today. im off to bed will be back in a couple days taking a break from the computer good night.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

good morning everyone some new pic's. red deisel is at day 17 of flowering hollands hope is at day 5. the babys are my red deisel's


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks gorgeous, bwinn. Are you going to be able to get any purple into your Holland's? The pic from your 3rd or 4th post on this thread has a RIDICULOUS looking bud in it. If yours turns out like that, I'm going to hunt you down and bring several blunt wraps.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> Looks gorgeous, bwinn. Are you going to be able to get any purple into your Holland's? The pic from your 3rd or 4th post on this thread has a RIDICULOUS looking bud in it. If yours turns out like that, I'm going to hunt you down and bring several blunt wraps.


i hope it looks like that lol it allready has a blue purple tint that the camra doesent show. and i live in boston come on over lol


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

No shit... I'll be in New England in a couple months to visit 3 friends of mine, but I suppose you'll be done growing by then.  Haha, I'll shoot you a PM and see if you've got any left by the time I get around to my road trip!

Also, mad kudos for the Socrates quote. I love and respect the ancient philosophers!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> No shit... I'll be in New England in a couple months to visit 3 friends of mine, but I suppose you'll be done growing by then.  Haha, I'll shoot you a PM and see if you've got any left by the time I get around to my road trip!
> 
> Also, mad kudos for the Socrates quote. I love and respect the ancient philosophers!


thanks man ill save some for you pm me when your in boston. and i also share a love ancient history thanks for stopping buy


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey there bwinn....you got some really nice progress with your entire garden....including your new ones. certainly shows that you are keeping busy and doing and gret job! thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there bwinn....you got some really nice progress with your entire garden....including your new ones. certainly shows that you are keeping busy and doing and gret job! thanks for all the great pics!


thanks tahoe for stopping buy. cant wate for some ozzie pic's lol. its alot of work but to me its worth every second. thanks again tahoe


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

im gonna start feeding my red deisel's ill keep the ph at 6.3 and add 1/8tsp of nutrients to 1 gallon/4 liters of water. then next week its 1/4tsp and on till i hit 2tbsp per gallon. thanks everyone for stopping buy


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

for anyone just stopping buy there are new pic's on the page before this one


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*looking great bwinn...flowering is so much when done right like this...you can see a difference every day...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks bongspit. i cant beleave there is crystals allready forming ill try to get closer pic's thanks for stopping buy


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

hey bwinn love the pics they are great. You have no idea how much i miss you guys and i miss looking at avatars like tahoe's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm almost as nice as the pics of your plants school this weekend i gotta stop fuckin off


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn love the pics they are great. You have no idea how much i miss you guys and i miss looking at avatars like tahoe's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm almost as nice as the pics of your plants school this weekend i gotta stop fuckin off


thanks kaya. just quit school and come chill with use lol j/k i cant wate till you have more time to hang out.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

if i got that mother earth tea, what other bloom nute from an could i use? i would get that mother earth and 1 other bloom nute to use by themselves. which one could be used like that, do you think?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> if i got that mother earth tea, what other bloom nute from an could i use? i would get that mother earth and 1 other bloom nute to use by themselves. which one could be used like that, do you think?


when you order from the place i gave you it come with 3 samples the you use with it. carbo load, bud blood only used in week 1 or 2 and big bud. i would also order overdrive if you can.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

heres some pic's of my big g13 and the hollands hope its growing fast and is starting to pre flower. plants are stinking out my room i love it lol.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow man, I can't wait until mine are like that. You're on day 17 now, correct? How much longer do you plan to flower? Do you know what the strains usually take?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for stopping buy and yes the g13's are at day 17. they take 8 to 10 weeks to finish. the hollands hope is at day 5 and it to takes 8 to 10 weeks. my red deisel is the same but there still seedlings. heres some pic's of the packs the seeds came in.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey there Bwinn....Looking great! Very green!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hey there Bwinn....Looking great! Very green!


thanks man there growing fast and smelling awsome im really looking forward to smoking these plants lol


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

Did you already say where you got those seeds? I'm really digging the way the Holland's hope looks, and it sounds amazing. I've also heard that your G13 strain is one of the most potent strains ever, so that would be cool to know where to get as well. Especially feminized!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

i get my seeds at the attitude seed bank there awsome over there and if you spend so much they give you free killer seeds. the g13 is not fem but the rest are.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

Now I remember you saying that earlier.  And I just found a post detailing how you can get a 15% discount if you use the code 420 when you checkout! Sweet shit! I still can't afford to drop $55 on 5 feminized seeds right now, though.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

when you can afford it do it they have killer genes at that place. ill never order from anyone else again i really like the people over there.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*wow... bwinn this girl is beautiful...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Sorry bwinn. I didn't even notice your journal until now._
_Sorry but who did you say you order seeds from and will only order from them?_
_I'm interested !_

_Lovely flowering plants_


bwinn27 said:


> heres some pic's of my big g13 and the hollands hope its growing fast and is starting to pre flower. plants are stinking out my room i love it lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Sorry bwinn. I didn't even notice your journal until now._
> _Sorry but who did you say you order seeds from and will only order from them?_
> _I'm interested !_
> 
> _Lovely flowering plants_


cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds its really a good place. all there seeds come in breeder packs. check them out if you get a chance.. and thanks Lacy for stopping buy.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy bwinn how are you tonight?


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn beautiful plants for 1 and ya attitude seeds is the greatest my last order was out of stock and i still got my seeds in like 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

whats up kaya and bongspit im nice and high how about you guys lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bkgmitts19 said:


> bwinn beautiful plants for 1 and ya attitude seeds is the greatest my last order was out of stock and i still got my seeds in like 2 1/2 weeks


thanks bkgmitt its good stuff


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up kaya and bongspit im nice and high how about you guys lol


*...............................................I will be in june....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *...............................................I will be in june....*


lol why not now


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

same here bwinn my pot is amazing


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol why not now


*one the problems about growing your own is losing touch with low life pot salesman...I would not have any idea where to find weed around here...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *one the problems about growing your own is losing touch with low life pot salesman...I would not have any idea where to find weed around here...*


 i dont know if i would consider that a problem lol. sheisty bastards lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

yea but going without is not easy for me the hubby hates me sober


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *one the problems about growing your own is losing touch with low life pot salesman...I would not have any idea where to find weed around here...*


that sucks bongspit and i know what you mean. me and my girlfriend get weed through her mom lol. the old people always have the good dealers around here. but i lost all my connections too have to keep a low profile if you wana grow in a city lol. you know if a lived closer to you i would give you some


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea but going without is not easy for me the hubby hates me sober


lol same here


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*thanks bwinn...around here folks get arrested for roaches in their ash tray and seeds...hell, I have seen people busted for rolling papers...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont know if i would consider that a problem lol. sheisty bastards lol.


whats up man? lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *thanks bwinn...around here folks get arrested for roaches in their ash tray and seeds...hell, I have seen people busted for rolling papers...*


thats nuts but harvest will come fast once it starts budding you just let it grow lol. your bother cant get any for you?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats nuts but harvest will come fast once it starts budding you just let it grow lol. your bother cant get any for you?


*yes he probably could...he has been buying from the same guy for 30 years...but thats 5 hours round trip...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *yes he probably could...he has been buying from the same guy for 30 years...but thats 5 hours round trip...*


that sucks but at least you have that option. it sounds like you should make that trip soon.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks but at least you have that option. it sounds like you should make that trip soon.


*I am going in 2 weeks to pick up my light...*


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

yea two weeks is better than the other option!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

thats something to look forward to and it will speed up things for you too.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*I will have to travel Interstate 65 also known as drug dog alley...I need an inconspicuous* *vehicle...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I will have to travel Interstate 65 also known as drug dog alley...I need an inconspicuous* *vehicle...*


so your not gonna drive up in the truck you built lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> so your not gonna drive up in the truck you built lol.


*no...the truck is a cop magnet...lol this is my mode of interstate travel...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

sweet impala.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> sweet impala.


*thanks masta...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *no...the truck is a cop magnet...lol this is my mode of interstate travel...*


nice bongspot


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

i cant put pic's up is anyone else having this problem? the buds got huge over night. my avatar is a new pic of my plant.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*I like your avatar bwinn...that shit is looking dank...it's covered with trichs already...you are going to get soooooo high...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I like your avatar bwinn...that shit is looking dank...it's covered with trichs already...you are going to get soooooo high...lol*


i wish there was a way i could send you some bongspit. im just gonna post diffent pics in my avatar till i figure out whats going on


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

whats up every one heres a link to my pic's its day 18 of flowering for the g13's bwinn27 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 22, 2008)

they really do look better and better each day.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> they really do look better and better each day.


thanks man the crystals are building up nice and its only 18 days old.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*they really did change overnight...looking good bwinn..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks bongspit. i wounder what day 40 will look like lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

this photo bucket thing is cool i can even put vids up for you guys to see. im gonna make a vid of harvest time lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

whats up everyone i think i fixed the camra problem so ill have new pic's tomorrow. if you dident see the ones i posted today go to this link to check them out. bwinn27 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

buds are fattening up fast.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> buds are fattening up fast.


thanks mastakoosh i hope it stays that way lol. hows things going with you?


----------



## dankforall (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking very nice!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

dankforall said:


> Looking very nice!!


thanks dankforall for stopping buy. do you have a grow going on


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks mastakoosh i hope it stays that way lol. hows things going with you?


 good good, the ladies were happy today.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> good good, the ladies were happy today.


awsome mastakoosh its all the good thats being sent around rollitup thats making are grows so good lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome mastakoosh its all the good thats being sent around rollitup thats making are grows so good lol


 i gotta agree, like a big growing family with good vibes flowing. and some green thumbs haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i gotta agree, like a big growing family with good vibes flowing. and some green thumbs haha.


a family of green thumbs that we are lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 22, 2008)

lovin this grow bwinn you can just see the sugar formation i love that part!!!! That g 13 is going to look like a snow covered mountain by the time its done


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> lovin this grow bwinn you can just see the sugar formation i love that part!!!! That g 13 is going to look like a snow covered mountain by the time its done


thanks kaya i cant wate for this one to be done. i think the hollands hope is gonna look cool to but i dont know if it makes tones of crystals ill have to look it up. lovin your plants to kaya always have always will


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 22, 2008)

well the pot that has gotten me the most stoned ever had very little sugar on it? Still was the best smoke ever for me!!!! well if i wasnt looking for that type of stoned like if i wanted a more functional high it was not the right weed


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

i hear you kaya i like the up high too. but i also like the down high for bedtime lol. do you know the name of that weed you smoked?


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 23, 2008)

I love how your flower time is half mine, but your buds are twice the size of mine... lol 

Keep her up!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I love how your flower time is half mine, but your buds are twice the size of mine... lol
> 
> Keep her up!!


thanks jordann9e.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER ROLLITUP. ill put pic's up in a little bit


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

some new pic's.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

man those pics and buds look fantastic. how do they smell? happy easter to you too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks mastakoosh the buds smell strong and the crystals are all over lol. the hollands hope just started flowering cant wate to see how those buds look and grow.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 23, 2008)

*mmmmmmm...that looks good enough to eat...*


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 23, 2008)

looking great man. there already bigger than mine. lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks everyone. . first 4 pic's are my sativa looking g13. the next 4 pic's are my hollands hope. and all the rest are my big g13 the star of the show lol.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great looking grow! Always wondered about G13 especially since i got some free G13 Mango, are they fun to grow and smoke? and what kind of heights do they get to? Appreciate the help if you can give it and i enjoyed watching your grow.

Klunk


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*nice bwinn....I ahve said it before...you are going to get so fucked up...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Great looking grow! Always wondered about G13 especially since i got some free G13 Mango, are they fun to grow and smoke? and what kind of heights do they get to? Appreciate the help if you can give it and i enjoyed watching your grow.
> 
> Klunk


thanks klunk im new to growing these stains so i dont know to much other then these are fast growing crystal makeing stinky plants lol. the hight would depend on when you flower them and the smoke is gonna be killer all the stains are very high in thc. thanks again for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *nice bwinn....I ahve said it before...you are going to get so fucked up...*


thanks bongspit these are some awsome plants to grow. i wish there was a way i could send you a couple seeds so you could grow some. if you think of one let me know


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 24, 2008)

im so glad things are going so well for ya bwinn nice job!!!!


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 24, 2008)

hey bwinn, wow man they have really taken off now, they look awsome man, nice job.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> im so glad things are going so well for ya bwinn nice job!!!!


thanks kaya. im happy you stopped buy hows school going?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hey bwinn, wow man they have really taken off now, they look awsome man, nice job.
> 
> hustla


thanks hustla. i cant wate for your plant to produce some seeds. i never thought i would be saying that lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 24, 2008)

gggggrrrrrrr this semester is going to be hard so much to read so little time, thanks for asking bwinn once i get into the semester i want to start a thread about what im learning its crazy to realy look at what american healthcare has come to


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> gggggrrrrrrr this semester is going to be hard so much to read so little time, thanks for asking bwinn once i get into the semester i want to start a thread about what im learning its crazy to realy look at what american healthcare has come to


theres a good movie you might wana check out its called sicko and its about health care today. it gets me so mad but im not gonna get into it. heres some pic's of my baby red deisel's.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

heres my big g13 yesterday and heres my g13 today. this is to show you the growth rate. first 4 pic's are the g13 yesterday the last 4 are from today. i wish the camra would show you guys how many crystals or really on this plant.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking real nice bwinn, everything is coming along nicley for yah I see.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah looking great.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks guys most of my new pic's are on the page before this


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres my big g13 yesterday and heres my g13 today. this is to show you the growth rate. first 4 pic's are the g13 yesterday the last 4 are from today. i wish the camra would show you guys how many crystals or really on this plant.


Ooooh pretty. I seen your new avatar and I had to come see if you had new pics. Great work!!!!.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ooooh pretty. I seen your new avatar and I had to come see if you had new pics. Great work!!!!.


i was wondering when you would stop by lol. thank you for stopping buy jamiemichelle and your new avatar is awsome too lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

*she is effen cute...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she is effen cute...*


i here you bongspit so nice and hairy with big buds. o you meant jamie lol j/k


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

i just got my motor scooter out for the summer these scooters are so much fun and it does 60mph maybe a little faster ill post pic's tomorrow. its a piaggio 150 fly and its red does anyone else drive them?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking great Bwinn! I believe mine will be taking off in growth here soon as well.......no scooter here!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Bwinn! I believe mine will be taking off in growth here soon as well.......no scooter here!


im sending you good vibes GhanjaBuck. these plants are growing much better then i throught they would lol cant wait till my g13 looks like this. i bet mine will be bigger


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im sending you good vibes GhanjaBuck. these plants are growing much better then i throught they would lol cant wait till my g13 looks like this. i bet mine will be bigger



I know what ya mean man.....i think my Ak-47 are going to look similar to those....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

i hope it turns out awsome for you. once the plant shows pre flower it just takes off everyday it just gets bigger i love it. is ak47 a f1 hybreed?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

o and the 2 g13 plants are at day 20 of flowering.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i hope it turns out awsome for you. once the plant shows pre flower it just takes off everyday it just gets bigger i love it. is ak47 a f1 hybreed?



Honestly I am not sure.....this is what i know

*Serious Seeds AK47*


easy to grow plant is our most popular. It is of medium height and produces good yields quite quickly. Extremely STRONG odor and smoke. Take extra care for odor control when growing near neighbors. The name was given not out of any idea of violence, but more in association with the ?one hit wonder? that the smoke is. Quality without compromise makes AK suitable for commercial grows or home use. These plants have a short flowering period for a sativa, producing compact, not too leafy buds that gleam with a coat of resin crystals. ÿ Winning SEVEN prizes!! in Cannabis competitions, including second prize for the Best Sativa in the 1999 High Times Cannabis Cup, prove it is a favorite to smoke as well as to grow.
Type: mostly sativa
Indoor clone grow time: 5  10 days
Indoor flowering time: 53  63 days
Indoor yield: 350- 500 grams/m2


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i was wondering when you would stop by lol. thank you for stopping buy jamiemichelle and your new avatar is awsome too lol


Ya Im sorry... Ive been so effed up the last week so... you know... attention span wasnt to big. Lol. But they look great! And I like the new pic a few posts above this too! 
And thanks for the compliment about the avatar.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Honestly I am not sure.....this is what i know
> 
> *Serious Seeds AK47*
> 
> ...


thats cool and i heard nothing but good things about it. i got the g13 armageddon because its super high in thc and its really a g13xhaze plant and it won this years or last years cannabis cup. but that was from barneys farm mine is from g13 labs. my red deisel is from barneys farm. heres a link to the winners of the cannabis cup Cannabis Cup Winners - Hightimes Cannabis Cup Winners! (page 01)


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats cool and i heard nothing but good things about it. i got the g13 armageddon because its super high in thc and its really a g13xhaze plant and it won this years or last years cannabis cup. but that was from barneys farm mine is from g13 labs. my red deisel is from barneys farm. heres a link to the winners of the cannabis cup Cannabis Cup Winners - Hightimes Cannabis Cup Winners! (page 01)



Nice nice......thanks for the link!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ya Im sorry... Ive been so effed up the last week so... you know... attention span wasnt to big. Lol. But they look great! And I like the new pic a few posts above this too!
> And thanks for the compliment about the avatar.


thank you jamie im glad you found my journal. your new avatar is really cute i also liked your other one too. i post pic's everyday so feel free to stop by thanks again jamie


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Nice nice......thanks for the link!


no problem where both growing some killer shit lol. i would love to breed the two ak-13 that would be cool lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you jamie im glad you found my journal. your new avatar is really cute i also liked your other one too. i post pic's everyday so feel free to stop by thanks again jamie


Thank you . I will be sure to stop by more often .


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thank you . I will be sure to stop by more often .


just make shore you bring your avatar with you too lol j/k im just high dont mind me. and cant wait till your plant is done its gonna be killer


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> just make shore you bring your avatar with you too lol j/k im just high dont mind me. and cant wait till your plant is done its gonna be killer


Hahaha... k I will I may change it but it will be something comparable. I came accross a lot of cool pics today from last summer while transferring pics from laptop to laptop. 

Yeah I cant wait for my plants to be done!!! .


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahaha... k I will I may change it but it will be something comparable. I came accross a lot of cool pics today from last summer while transferring pics from laptop to laptop.
> 
> Yeah I cant wait for my plants to be done!!! .


cool jamie im shore those pic's are. but your new avatar is my fav so far.  dont get me wrong your other one is awsome too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

good night everyone see you guys tomorrow with some new pic's


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_We'll be waiting for them._


bwinn27 said:


> good night everyone see you guys tomorrow with some new pic's


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 25, 2008)

hi bwinn, cant wait to see the new pics mate. i just updated mine with some bud shots lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

good morning everyone. heres some new pic's day 21 of flowering for the g13's and day 10 for the hollands hope. hope you guys like the pic's. thanks lacy and hustla for stopping buy.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*ah bwinn...I think I have bud envy...those are lookn great...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ah bwinn...I think I have bud envy...those are lookn great...*


thanks bongspit but dont envy me your buds are gonna be just as good.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

the hollands hope is starting to bud you can see the pre flower starting in pic 2. i love this stage everyday its something new.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ah bwinn...I think I have bud envy...those are lookn great...*


thanks bongspit. i hope some day they make a light that can grow a plant in 1 day lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

heres a couple pic's of my babys there both red deisel. and a couple of my big g13 without the flash. i started feeding them 1/8tsp of mother earth grow 2 days ago. they seem to like it lol. im gonna try growing one of these with just mother earth grow and bloom and calmag see how it turns out. i cant wate till there in the veg stage seedling stage goes by slow for me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

thats why i keep thinking there is something wrong with my plants because yours look so damn good haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thats why i keep thinking there is something wrong with my plants because yours look so damn good haha.


no theres nothing wrong with them its just the gene's. im shore your weed is gonna be killer ether way.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

whats up guys i have some better close up's tell me what you think. day 20 of flowering


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 25, 2008)

wow bwinn they are lookin so nice you got soem nice plants and the babies are sooo cute thanks for sharing the pics!!!!!!


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 25, 2008)

those buds are already looking sweet nice


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow bwinn they are lookin so nice you got soem nice plants and the babies are sooo cute thanks for sharing the pics!!!!!!


thanks kaya glad your here tonight. taking a break?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

cheech505 said:


> those buds are already looking sweet nice


thanks cheech505 there growing fast. 5 days ago they looked nothing like this. heres a pic. pic 1 and 2 are from 5 days ago. pic's 3 and 4 are from today.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 25, 2008)

wow im gonna try to take some pics this thing is pissin me off yea bwinn im sorrt fried been reading all day glad you are here too


----------



## zedragon (Mar 25, 2008)

looking good bwinn, i`ve cut my grow short as i have a operation and a 4 week holiday coming up, my plants came dwn a few days ago (but i`ll be back lol)
looks bit like a mogauy (gremlins lol)

ze


----------



## bulldog (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful plants! It really gets exciting when the buding speads up. I bet you can't wait to try a sample.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 25, 2008)

lookin very nice Bwinn........very nice....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

mmm tasty.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, that bud's almost hot enough to fuck.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> Yeah, that bud's almost hot enough to fuck.


It is a sexy bitch. I concur.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*a true phallic* *symbal....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

you guys are the best. im posting new pic's in a little bit and the hollands hope is finaly budding yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 26, 2008)

ill have to come back later to check em out cant wait!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> ill have to come back later to check em out cant wait!


awsome kaya ill try to get them up soon.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

wheres the daily pics??? lol. Hi Bwinn!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

some new pic's for you guys. first 4 pic's are my sativa looking g13. its not growing as fast as my big g13 but its growing lol. next 3 pic's are my hollands hope and all the rest are my big 13.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> wheres the daily pics??? lol. Hi Bwinn!!!


hi jamie i just put them up


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking so fantastic Bwinn!!! Omg I love all the pics! You really should be proud of yourself!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Looking so fantastic Bwinn!!! Omg I love all the pics! You really should be proud of yourself!


thanks jamie im really happy with them. cant wate to till harvest time wish i could share.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

brb i need to eat something lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks jamie im really happy with them. cant wate to till harvest time wish i could share.


Oh believe me... I wish you could share too! But, you will have to do the second best thing and tell us ALL about it.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, but seriously... as soon as you see that I've harvested my plants, go ahead and PM me the google map to your place, and we can have our own little cannabis cup. I'll lose, but I'm cool with that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

looking great bwinn. you sure, you are not a professional grower lol?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*bwinnbud greenthumb...the HH is coming along nicely bwinn...it may actually catch the G13...lol awesome man...*


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> Yeah, but seriously... as soon as you see that I've harvested my plants, go ahead and PM me the google map to your place, and we can have our own little cannabis cup. I'll lose, but I'm cool with that.


lmao, ill come!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> some new pic's for you guys. first 4 pic's are my sativa looking g13. its not growing as fast as my big g13 but its growing lol. next 3 pic's are my hollands hope and all the rest are my big 13.


Plants are still looking perfect bwinn.
Hows my specially selected plant doing lol


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lmao, ill come!


Party time in Boston? I think so.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice looking there man!! sweet pics too


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy you guys are awsome. marijuana club in boston sounds awsome lets do it lol. thanks natmoon she's doing awsome the two g13's are loaded with crystals im gonna crop some pic's to get closer pic's. bongspit the hollands hope is gonna be sick with a bunch of tops i just took a couple pic's of her with the lights on ill get better ones tomorrow. mastakoosh i wish i was a pro im trying to be lol. but thanks again everyone.
pic 1 is my hollands hope top pic 2 is my whole familey. i


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

ill see you guys later im so tired today so im taking a nap lol. thanks everyone


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ill see you guys later im so tired today so im taking a nap lol. thanks everyone


Sweet Dreams!!.


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 26, 2008)

thats a g13 #1 or is a g13 x some thing else


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

KINGOFGANJA said:


> thats a g13 #1 or is a g13 x some thing else


its a g13 x haze from g13 labs its called g13 armageddon. thanks for stopping by KINGOFGANJA


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> its a g13 x haze from g13 labs its called g13 armageddon. thanks for stopping by KINGOFGANJA


yea i have a friend that have the same bud and is a super smoke good strain u have buddy post some pic and good luck in ur grow


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

WEED PARTY! Clear your schedules in June, everyone. We'll meet at a TBD location and toke like crazy on all our homegrown strains. WOOT!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

KINGOFGANJA said:


> yea i have a friend that have the same bud and is a super smoke good strain u have buddy post some pic and good luck in ur grow


cool man thanks i posted pic's today of my plant did you see those? there a couple pages back. heres one of the top my fav pic so far i think its day 22 or 23 of flowering.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> WEED PARTY! Clear your schedules in June, everyone. We'll meet at a TBD location and toke like crazy on all our homegrown strains. WOOT!


im there man. it will be are own hemp fest lol.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> WEED PARTY! Clear your schedules in June, everyone. We'll meet at a TBD location and toke like crazy on all our homegrown strains. WOOT!


Lol you guys are on the opposite coast  oh well


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a road trip while carrying large amounts of home grown marijuana, right?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

Not at all


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

im just gonna bring a pound or two lol.


----------



## aqueous (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey I'm in!!! Man your plants are looking superb(all the other adjectives have already been used) Keep up the good work, this is a great journal.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

aqueous said:


> Hey I'm in!!! Man your plants are looking superb(all the other adjectives have already been used) Keep up the good work, this is a great journal.


thanks aqueous. do you have a grow going? and wellcome to my journal.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

good morning everyone. the g13 plants are starting to get fatter and the hollands hope is everything i hoped for lol. ill post pic's in a little bit.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

all right heres some pic's. first 4 pic's is my sativa looking g13. the next 4 pic's is my hollands hope. and all the rest are my big g13. the g13's are 23 days old the hollands hope is 12.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*good morning bwinn the babies are are looking awesome as usual..*


----------



## KINGOFGANJA (Mar 27, 2008)

They Looking Good Buddy Great Job And Do Not Stop The Dream


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *good morning bwinn the babies are are looking awesome as usual..*


thanks bongspit how are you this morning?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

KINGOFGANJA said:


> They Looking Good Buddy Great Job And Do Not Stop The Dream


thanks KINGOFGANJA.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit how are you this morning?


*I'm fine bwinn...I had plans to get some stuff done today..outdoor stuff, but it's raining like crazy....sooo, I guess I'm stuck in the house...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*You use that calmag stuff?? The worms way guy talked me into buying some...what's it for and what's the best way to use it?? do you use it through the whole growth cycle??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *You use that calmag stuff?? The worms way guy talked me into buying some...what's it for and what's the best way to use it?? do you use it through the whole growth cycle??*


hi bong there are two types of calmag one for flowering and one for vegging i use the one for flowering never used it in vegging. heres a pic of the bottle it explains better then i can lol. but i use it in every watering. its good stuff ive been using it since my 2 grow


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2008)

plants are looking mint B,,good job,,sorry I ain't been in to much,,but roofing is back in full swing and I'm almost too baked when I get home to even care for my plants,,but I still check out everyone's stuff,,take care bro and keep up the good (Advanced) work )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

heres some pic's of just my big g13.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

That is one beautiful plant Mr. Bwinn!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi bong there are two types of calmag one for flowering and one for vegging i use the one for flowering never used it in vegging. heres a pic of the bottle it explains better then i can lol. but i use it in every watering. its good stuff ive been using it since my 2 grow


*this is what I have, I will read up on it today...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

HoLE said:


> plants are looking mint B,,good job,,sorry I ain't been in to much,,but roofing is back in full swing and I'm almost too baked when I get home to even care for my plants,,but I still check out everyone's stuff,,take care bro and keep up the good (Advanced) work )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


thanks hole for stopping buy. just make shore you try to spend a little time with your girls they like love lol.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *this is what I have, I will read up on it today...*


gotta love that Made in Canada logo

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

HoLE said:


> gotta love that Made in Canada logo
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


you mean like this....
*Sexy* *Girl* *Dancing* - *Canadian* *Girl*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *this is what I have, I will read up on it today...*


im not shore about that kind bongspit? but once you know more about it let me know. i think advanced nutrients might be the only place that makes calmag for both stages of growth veg/bloom.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> you mean like this....
> *Sexy* *Girl* *Dancing* - *Canadian* *Girl*


 
how did you get video of my wife,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

heres my red deisel plants there still small. and heres one of my cat sleeping in her fav spot lol. all new pic's of the plants are on page 70 and 71.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

HoLE said:


> how did you get video of my wife,,lol
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*she gave it to me....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she gave it to me....*


lmao lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

ill see you guys later on i have to get some stuff down around my house. thanks for stopping buy everyone


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lmao lol


*that was bad...I appologize mr. hole...*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *she gave it to me....*


why that low down double dealin backstabbin larcenist perverted woman,,she gonna remember me tonight,,when I stop likkin as she's about to cum,,hahaha,,,peace man,,,sorry for the hi-jack B

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## aqueous (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks aqueous. do you have a grow going? and wellcome to my journal.


I'm starting my guerilla grow next week. I'll start a journal for sure.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

aqueous said:


> I'm starting my guerilla grow next week. I'll start a journal for sure.


cool man ill be looking out for it.


----------



## zedragon (Mar 27, 2008)

how you doing Bwinn, all the best with the red diesel mate.

ze


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

zedragon said:


> how you doing Bwinn, all the best with the red diesel mate.
> 
> ze


thanks for stopping buy sorry to hear about your plants.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*hey bwinn...I found the info on my tecnaflore calmag....*Incorporated in your regular feeding program *MagiCal* increases flower bud absorption and improves the nutritional quality of plants....*one more question, do you run your fan all the time or just when it's lights on??*
*I like pics today...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...I found the info on my tecnaflore calmag....*Incorporated in your regular feeding program *MagiCal* increases flower bud absorption and improves the nutritional quality of plants....*one more question, do you run your fan all the time or just when it's lights on??*
> *I like pics today...*


my fan is on all the time. my vent blowing in fresh air shuts of with the lights. with the calmag in useing i only use 1/4tsp or 1.25ml per litar how much does it say on yours?.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> my fan is on all the time. my vent blowing in fresh air shuts of with the lights. with the calmag in useing i only use 1/4tsp or 1.25ml per litar how much does it say on yours?.


*it says 1 tbs per gallon or extreme condition 2 tbs per gallon...I use 1 tbs...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it says 1 tbs per gallon or extreme condition 2 tbs per gallon...I use 1 tbs...*


cool thats the same for me did you just get it?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*the wormsway guy gave me this for tr




ansplanting...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

looks good what does it do? does it help with shock?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looks good what does it do? does it help with shock?


*yes...I just got the magical...this stuff is root builder...he said they did test on it in the store and the plant that used it took off after transplanting...he said when you transplant it usually takes at least 3-4 days to start seeing a difference, but with this stuff you see it the first day...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Good evening bwinn._
_How are you?_
_I have my fan going 24/7 as well_


bwinn27 said:


> my fan is on all the time. my vent blowing in fresh air shuts of with the lights. with the calmag in useing i only use 1/4tsp or 1.25ml per litar how much does it say on yours?.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*I realized my fan was shutting off with the lights...hey lacy*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Good evening bwinn._
> _How are you?_
> _I have my fan going 24/7 as well_


thanks for stopping buy lacy. ya i always leave mine on to. so how are you doing today?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

*bwinn this is beautiful..you know if there was a most beautiful bud contest you would win....




*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I realized my fan was shutting off with the lights...hey lacy*


ya make shore the fan is always on it helps the plant get rid of toxins in the leaves and makes the plant stronger.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ya make shore the fan is always on it helps the plant get rid of toxins in the leaves and makes the plant stronger.


*makes sense...I had everything on the timer...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *bwinn this is beautiful..you know if there was a most beautiful bud contest you would win....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thanks bongspit thats cool. do you like the hope heart i have hanging on the door behind the plant lol. thanks again bongspit


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> wow thanks bongspit thats cool. do you like the hope heart i have hanging on the door behind the plant lol. thanks again bongspit


*so...that's your secret...lol*


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to have to second bongspit and say that that is one of the more pristine buds I've seen. I think the only place I've seen better buds is in natmoon's journal, and that's saying something!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> I'm going to have to second bongspit and say that that is one of the more pristine buds I've seen. I think the only place I've seen better buds is in natmoon's journal, and that's saying something!


remember natmoon is almost done with his grow im only 22 days in so i still have time lol. thanks man natmoon has some killer buds. im gonna check out natmoons journal to see what his looked like at 22 days.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

arnt you on day 23? 3 days behind me right?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> arnt you on day 23? 3 days behind me right?


o sorry 23 ive been doing that all day lol. thanks mattso101.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

its a photo comp. I just put a bunch up. But I am pretty sure you got a sweet cam. mine is only a 4 megapixel powershot


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good man. i get my seeds from this place cannabis seeds | Marijuana seeds | Dutch Passion | Sensi Seeds | Greenhouse seeds | Nirvana seeds there awsome and send there seeds in breeder packs so you know your really getting what you pay for. i live in boston and never had a problem good luck


I'm out by Lex-Concord.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> its a photo comp. I just put a bunch up. But I am pretty sure you got a sweet cam. mine is only a 4 megapixel powershot


i have a sony cyber shot 7.1 but i need a better lenz to get pic's like natmoon. without good plants your not gonna get good pic's. your cam is awsome you get killer pic's and have killer plants.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

sup bwinn...sorry i've been neglecting you.


everything looks damned good man.

damn i wish i had some of that armogeddon.... they sent me some mango madness....

who makes that red diesel? im sure that is not one of res' strains right? i got ahold of some alpha diesel.... im not going to fuck with them yet tho!


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 27, 2008)

you been neglecting me too  jk how is bwinn? you give us some of the best pics no worries bwinn how are ypu tonight?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

give me some love peeps


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sup bwinn...sorry i've been neglecting you.
> 
> 
> everything looks damned good man.
> ...


whats up man? barneys farm makes the red deisel. im gonna order some more seeds soon. you have some good stains cant wate till you start growing. thanks for comming buy LoudBlunts.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

i grow... im just paranoid about the pics.

good strains? got a lot more where that came from...lol. you aint even heard the best of the line up!


i've mainly been helping a friend of mine he does a lil indoor and outdoor....not necessarily on mines!!!!

im also taking advantage of my safe addy right now


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> you been neglecting me too  jk how is bwinn? you give us some of the best pics no worries bwinn how are ypu tonight?


sorry kaya its been crazy at my house cleaning and what not.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

brb i have to run to the store. thanks everyone for all your support and for the compliments. if im not back ill see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 27, 2008)

soooo funny i have been on a mad cleaning spree Must be spring is in the air


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> soooo funny i have been on a mad cleaning spree Must be spring is in the air


my computer is running a scan so my computer is wicked slow ill be back in a couple. and i think it is the spring kaya lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 28, 2008)

well i can feel spring in the air even though we got about a half foot of snow last night? What the hell i also planted 170 veggie plugs last night, i just know spring will arrive soon I pulled five clones that looked like hell last night and put them in the hall to throw out today well this morning they look better and i think i need to raise up my light? I have no room for them and was happy to chuck them but now they look better. 

how is bwinn, o yea and the babies this morning?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am sure bwinn is doing fine today, growin mad plants!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

good morning kaya and matt. plants are doing good im gonna make some coffie then ill get the pic's up.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

some new pic's. first 6 are my sative g13. next 4 pic's are my hollands hope. all the rest are my big g13. day 24 of flowering for the g13 day 13 for the hollands hope. these where taking before i watered


----------



## uberpea (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey bwinn, I just stumbled across this grow. Coming in to this pretty late, but those are some awesome plants you have going.
Keep up the good work bro

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Hey bwinn, I just stumbled across this grow. Coming in to this pretty late, but those are some awesome plants you have going.
> Keep up the good work bro
> 
> Duece.


thanks uberpea glad you found it.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 28, 2008)

loookin very good man  man today i take out the ballast and still cnat get temp down chekc my journal,


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

i cant believe how frosty and big those nugs are, wow.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

My plant looks great


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

natmoon said:


> My plant looks great


yes it does did you harvest yet?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes it does did you harvest yet?


I.E.
Your plant that i *chose* early on looks great,hence its now my plant lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol yes yours is the sativa looking g13 you called it from the start. should i mail it to you lol thanks for comming buy natmoon


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

for anyone just stopping buy i posted new pic's on page 76.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice. I lkie the THC production on the fan leaves on you sativa G13 pheno. My Pink hair pheno has that trait aswell it even getting them on the big fans. I will post a pic on my journal soon


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks mattso101. i just looked at your plants very nice and there huge too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy today be back tomorrow. again if you dident see todays pic's there a couple pages back. have a good night everyone.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 29, 2008)

bwinn does it again, from beginning to end, take a hit of his weed and then ya feel cleansed, do it again, pack up that bong friend, bwinn tha mother fuckin MAN!!

lol sorry*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Really nice pictures bwinn. It was worth the wait. *
*All good thing all worth waiting for*


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 29, 2008)

"And it was said they wrote poetry about the buds he cultivated..."


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks guys your awsome.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*good morning bwinn...I can not wait for todays pics...yesterdays were awesome as usual...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

whats up bongspit. heres some new pic's of my big g13 and my hollands hope. ill get the sativa later.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up bongspit. heres some new pic's of my big g13 and my hollands hope. ill get the sativa later.


*nice pics bwinn...how tall is this dudette??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

hi bong the hollands hope is 20inch's and the g13 is 23inchs


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*that's cool...I can't wait to see this stuff in 5 weeks...you probably won't be able to touch it like that or your hand will stick to it..*


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

wow the first pic is amazing.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 29, 2008)

Bwinn your plants look absolutely amazing. Two thumbs up for sure.

Duece.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey the HH is get getting big eh??


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 29, 2008)

hey bwinn love the pics today they look great just wanted to say hello im off to do school work


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping buy ive been sleeping all day think i got one of those 24hour bugs or something so i going back to bed so i can chat with my friends here all day tomorrow. again thanks bongspit,ru8fru,uberpea and mattso101. and yes she is getting big fast i think she will tower over the g13 soon lol. good night everyone.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Feel better bwinn!


----------



## bulldog (Mar 29, 2008)

That plants getting going to be a whopper! Hope you feel better.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks bwinn?????? have a good night feel better


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 29, 2008)

Still looking great Bwinn! Feel better!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 29, 2008)

*get well bwinn...soon...*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 29, 2008)

Feel better soon!


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 30, 2008)

hi bwinn mate, hope you feel better soon man, if you feel upto it we would like to see more pics man. theres no rush though, whenever your upto it. take care mate.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks everyone and im feeling much better today. heres some new pic's for you guys.


----------



## kawehio (Mar 30, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

and heres a couple of my lizard protector of my weed lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

kawehio said:


> Lookin good!


thanks kawehio. for anyone just stopping buy new pic's from today are on the page before this.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 30, 2008)

super duper bwinn....those are gonna grow into wonderful ladies they will! cheers!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> super duper bwinn....those are gonna grow into wonderful ladies they will! cheers!


thanks tahoe i think the g13 is 26 days old and there big and sticky and smell so good lol. much bigger for there age then my first one. heres a pic. first pic's is my first grow at 26 days. 2 pic is my grow now. and i still have about 50 days left of growing for the g13.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 30, 2008)

what an excellent comparison. thanks man! improving the skills, and getting better more smoke all at once! how cool is that?! cheers man!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks tahoe i think the g13 is 26 days old and there big and sticky and smell so good lol. much bigger for there age then my first one. heres a pic. first pic's is my first grow at 26 days. 2 pic is my grow now. and i still have about 50 days left of growing for the g13.


Great comparison....obviously you have come a long way! Btw...I have never opened a jar of Molasses in my life....I fed with it today......I almost god that stuff stinks!! I hope my plants like it better than I do!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks tahoe and GhanjaBuck. i cant wate to compare harvest pic's lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

im gonna grab some lunch brb.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 30, 2008)

wow thats really interesting. If there is that much a difference at day 26 i cant wait to see the harvest comparison.
great job for sure

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

uberpea said:


> wow thats really interesting. If there is that much a difference at day 26 i cant wait to see the harvest comparison.
> great job for sure
> 
> Duece.


hi uberpea i cant wate ether lol. i have new pic's on the page before this one if you havent check them out. im gonna post them again later anyway. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

heres a couple more pic's of the g13 from today. its day 26 of flowering. proudly grown with advanced nutrients and love lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*hey bwinn...I hope that lizard is not like the one in cheech and chongs nice dreams...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...I hope that lizard is not like the one in cheech and chongs nice dreams...*


whats wrong with my lizard? that used to be my girl till she took a early sample of my weed lolj/k


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

that g13 is looking pretty mint bwinn,,keep it up,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*party at bwinns house...in like 2 months...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> that g13 is looking pretty mint bwinn,,keep it up,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


thanks hole how have you been. hope all is growing good.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks hole how have you been. hope all is growing good.


been good thxs bwinn,,I worked a full day today though so I'm a lil toasted,,supposed to rain for next 2 days so I took adavantage of todays sun,,how you been

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *party at bwinns house...in like 2 months...lol*


come on over guys but dont forget the beers lol


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> come on over guys but dont forget the beers lol


 
hiccup,,lol,,,I wouldn't think of it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> been good thxs bwinn,,I worked a full day today though so I'm a lil toasted,,supposed to rain for next 2 days so I took adavantage of todays sun,,how you been
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


ive been doing good just hanging out and trying to get some stuff done that ive been putting off. but anyways i want to try to make it to canada for the march and meet you guys and drink some beers. are there a lot of hotels around to stay at?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*what is that beer those canooks drink, la flatt or something..lol*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 30, 2008)

hi bwinn, those babies are looking wonderfull now mate. all that tlc has piad off man.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hiccup,,lol,,,I wouldn't think of it
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


what was i thinking hole lol. ill brb diner time. ive been eating way to much lately


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been doing good just hanging out and trying to get some stuff done that ive been putting off. but anyways i want to try to make it to canada for the march and meet you guys and drink some beers. are there a lot of hotels around to stay at?


ya there's lots,,but if your coming for real,,how many nights you stayin,,if only one or two,,we may be able to work something out where you won't need one,,know what I'm sayin

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what is that beer those canooks drink, la flatt or something..lol*


lmao lol its all right just bring some wisky bongspit you have the best around


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> ya there's lots,,but if your coming for real,,how many nights you stayin,,if only one or two,,we may be able to work something out where you won't need one,,know what I'm sayin
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


thats cool when is it exactly?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi bwinn, those babies are looking wonderfull now mate. all that tlc has piad off man.


thanks hustla tlc allways works lol. ok im gonna go eat some food brb


----------



## HoLE (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what is that beer those canooks drink, la flatt or something..lol*


lmfao,,you jackass,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

HoLE said:


> lmfao,,you jackass,,lol
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*thank you...thank you very much...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

last pic's of the night. i just took these ones for you guys.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

great plants and pics bwinn. how many plants you flowerin right now? what an nutes are you feeding them too? hope you are feeling better, its funny cuz a 24 hour bug was going around here too. it just crept up on me one day and i felt tired and worn down all evening. i went to bed at 11 that night and i never go to bed that early. holler at ya later.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 30, 2008)

*this is still my favorite pic...this should be in high times....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh all that info is somewhere in my journal ill find it in a little bit lol. i have 3 plants flowering 2 in veg. the bug going around kicked my ass lol thanks for stopping buy mastakoosh.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *this is still my favorite pic...this should be in high times....*


thanks bongspit you too will be having some high times bud lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

hi mastakoosh all the info is on page 33 with pic's hope this helps.


----------



## t dub c (Mar 31, 2008)

Yo yo bwinn, they are looking very nice bro, coming along nicely eh buddy. nice werk thus far mang. Your going to be token some dank in no time. hehe.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 31, 2008)

whats goin on bwinn?? this is the first time i've seen your journal so i'll be following it until the end to see these girls finish. good job so far and keep growing


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Yo yo bwinn, they are looking very nice bro, coming along nicely eh buddy. nice werk thus far mang. Your going to be token some dank in no time. hehe.


thanks t dub c. these plants are growing so fast.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> whats goin on bwinn?? this is the first time i've seen your journal so i'll be following it until the end to see these girls finish. good job so far and keep growing


cool im glad you found it and welcome to my journal.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok some new pic's these are just my big g13 ill get the other ones later. its day 27 of flowering.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 31, 2008)

wow bwinn lookin great, glad you are feeling better cant wait to see pics of those babies too


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks kaya. ill post pic's of them in a couple camra is charging i use it to much lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

new pic's are on page 83 if your just stopping buy


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

*maybe if I print some of your pics and hang them on the wall in my grow room they will get the idea...yours are looking awesome by the way...*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 31, 2008)

You have some fat buds there yourself!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *maybe if I print some of your pics and hang them on the wall in my grow room they will get the idea...yours are looking awesome by the way...*


thanks bongspit lol. you have 1 thats a girl can you cut a clone?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> You have some fat buds there yourself!


thanks man there wicked sticky too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

hey bwinn thanks for the info on the feeding schedule.looks like a top of the line nute collection.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 31, 2008)

Your gonna have a huge top cola on that girl! Very nice plant


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit lol. you have 1 thats a girl can you cut a clone?


*yes...I may do that...*


----------



## t dub c (Mar 31, 2008)

mmmmmmmmhh g13 haze Looks crazy good bro


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks everyone im running out real quick so ill reply to all your post when i get back. thanks for taking the time too stop by and show my babies love


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

whats up guys i have bad news my sativa g13 got killed. my vent fan fell on it and crushed it. this happend two days but i cut the buds and leaves smoked some samples this shit is good and its only been growing 25 days before it died and still has a way to go this is gonna be really strong weed lol. heres some pic's of the bud i got off her. there was only a couple small ones and i smoked them this is the only bud i havent smoked lol. heres the top bud still drying and my hollands hope.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news bwinn  but at least you got some decent smoke.
Lol did you even dry those? Two days ago and you already smoked them haha

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Sorry to hear the news bwinn  but at least you got some decent smoke.
> Lol did you even dry those? Two days ago and you already smoked them haha
> 
> Duece.


ya there was only a couple me and my girl through some in the oven lol. but the one in the pic im drying it the right way i have it in a carboard box with the top closed its drying slow but will be more tight and spoungy. i found out that when you air dry like hanging them in the closet it gets kind of crispy the way im doing it drys them slower makeing the bud tighter and spoungy like i said. the other buds i smoked where for fun and it was. but the stone is much better now that some of the thc is turning into cbn getting stronger everyday. but i still have a huge g13 and a hollands hope in flowering and two red deisel in veg so im not that pissed about it. thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 31, 2008)

fucken good lookin nug you got there..............


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

tech209 said:


> fucken good lookin nug you got there..............


thanks man. the smell is awsome too. just wish it dident have nutrients in it.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 31, 2008)

BTW my badd to hear bout that fan killn ur g-13 .....i would have been piss ....g13 is a great smoke.......


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 31, 2008)

SUCKS about your G13. That thing was a masterpiece. Hell, at least the wait is over, right? 

Pics are still looking awesome. I'll be here everyday to check in on them!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

cool but like i said my big g13 is still alive and the hollands hope is too. i know its goona be a good harvest and yes i finaly got to sample some lol.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 31, 2008)

*hey bwinn...if that's your big g13 in your avatar, then you will have plenty of g13 to smoke...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

plus now the plants can stretch out lol. heres some pic's. the two babies are red deisel. thanks everyone


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn...if that's your big g13 in your avatar, then you will have plenty of g13 to smoke...*


yes it is i would of cryed if that g13 died lol. but its alive and healthy and so im i


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 31, 2008)

hey there bw.....looking pretty friggin special....great work man!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there bw.....looking pretty friggin special....great work man!


lol thanks tahoe only 2 days to OZZIE lucky man lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

good night everyone thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinner....looking great!! how many does flowering is that? i bet that g13 is gonna be delicious


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> bwinner....looking great!! how many does flowering is that? i bet that g13 is gonna be delicious


whats up man she's 27 days old.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Hey bwinn. goodnight to you also._
_Plants look great as usual. _


bwinn27 said:


> good night everyone thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah bwinn those are looking real good now.
Sending some more vibes your way lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks everyone heres some new pic's of my g13 ill get the hollands hope later day 28 of flowering.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 1, 2008)

Bwinn, the thc production on your plants is just top notch. 
Absolute great job, keep up the good grow

Duece.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

looking stellar as usual bwinn,,,so,,ya comin up in May?

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Bwinn, the thc production on your plants is just top notch.
> Absolute great job, keep up the good grow
> 
> Duece.


thanks uberpea the smell is unreal lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looking stellar as usual bwinn,,,so,,ya comin up in May?
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


i gonna try my hardest i really want to come it sounds like its gonna be a blast. ill know for shore in a couple weeks. thanks again hole.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

hello bwinn
greetings from south korea.
i currently have 2 g13 armogeddon girls flowering at the moment
they look a bit like you'rs except my fan leaves are turning purple.
55 days flowering.. shoots.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> hello bwinn
> greetings from south korea.
> i currently have 2 g13 armogeddon girls flowering at the moment
> they look a bit like you'rs except my fan leaves are turning purple.
> 55 days flowering.. shoots.


thanks man plant looks awsome. when did it start turning purple and the top bud looks big lol. thanks for stopping buy glad to see another g13 grower.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

about a month ago.
maybe some kind of deficiency
anyways
how was you're g13 smoke?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> about a month ago.
> maybe some kind of deficiency
> anyways
> how was you're g13 smoke?


awsome for only 25 days. it got me higher then some regular weed thats been fully grown lol. i can only imagine what it will be like in another 5 or 6 weeks. purple might be genes or a drop in temp? but the pic i seen of the finished product has purple in it too. heres a pic


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 1, 2008)

Get those HH pictures up! I want to see what she looks like.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> Get those HH pictures up! I want to see what she looks like.


lol i was just doing it as i was reading what you wrote. here you go hollands hope. at this stage of growth depending on size ill up there nutrients a little because now im feeding the buds and not just the plant.


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks awesome. You should check out my grow and tell me what you think might be wrong with my plants, and how I could keep it cooler in my grow room!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the shap of the HH like a xmas tree! very cool bwinn


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks mattso101. heres some new pic's of my g13.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

whats the finishing times on your strains bwinn??


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> whats the finishing times on your strains bwinn??


8 to 10 weeks for all of them but depending on how they do i might let them go longer. the hollands hope will probley take 10 or more.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

YEAH BWINN!!! Doin' it till the end!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> YEAH BWINN!!! Doin' it till the end!


you know it. im doing this one right


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

And we all thank you for it. So what, lol ( i think I know the answer) do you think was the number one factor in this grow? Genetics? Soil? Nutes? lol


----------



## uberpea (Apr 1, 2008)

I would say those genetics. But you really can't narrow it down to ONE factor, its so many

Duece.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

Right. I've got bagseed and know if I got good genes, I'd be straight


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

genetics a better ph and better use of nutrients i think is what makes this grow better then the others. i know nutrients plays a role too because on my second grow i had a g13 and a bagseed and they both looked killer heres a pic. the sativa looking one was a bagseed and the really bushy one is my g13 it was born with 3 tops lol but they both tuned male but as you can see they both look awsome.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

growing skills are also a big part of growing good plants lol


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

Double True.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

heres a comparison pic. the first pic is my first grow at 28 days into flowering the second pic is my plant now 28 days into flowering.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like your last post Bwinn! You get the most Improved grower award!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks mattso101 i try lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

your plants are comming out perfect mattso101 they all ready have nice size buds. hope mine look like that in 3 days.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

brb guys munchy time lol


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 1, 2008)

cheesy sticks


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 1, 2008)

hey bwinn i wanted to post some pics but my disk keeps flashin read in the printer? I am getting pissed the more aggresive side of myself has been surfacing alot!!!! I am soooo stressed and close to giving up on school? 

anyhow hope you found some yummy munchie food 


o yea i sooooo love that pic comparing the two grows, very nice bwinn love your plants


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry to here that kaya. but you have to finish school do whatever it takes its something you can always fall bak on. i hope things get better for you try ot take it easy.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a comparison pic. the first pic is my first grow at 28 days into flowering the second pic is my plant now 28 days into flowering.


Nice Bwinn!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a comparison pic. the first pic is my first grow at 28 days into flowering the second pic is my plant now 28 days into flowering.


Like night and Day, right there...


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

hey bwinn what kinda critter you got in that cage? thanks for the pep talk i need it. I have come this far i cant give up now!!!! I need to finish so i can afford to pay all the money i owe. Your plants are looking good bwinn your love for them shows


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn what kinda critter you got in that cage? thanks for the pep talk i need it. I have come this far i cant give up now!!!! I need to finish so i can afford to pay all the money i owe. Your plants are looking good bwinn your love for them shows


thanks kaya. my critter is a bearded dragon there from australia very mellow lizard.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

heres some new pic's of my g13 armageddon. day 29 of flowering the ppm of my water is 936.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres some new pic's of my g13 armageddon. day 29 of flowering the ppm of my water is 936.


They sure got frosty since the last pic like this! Awesome bwinn.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi jamie glad you stopped buy and thanks  how are things going?


----------



## t dub c (Apr 2, 2008)

Your ladies are growing up fast bwinn, so fast. nice bro.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi jamie glad you stopped buy and thanks  how are things going?


Busy from school and other sh*t. But other than that ok. Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Busy from school and other sh*t. But other than that ok. Hope all is well with you!!


glad to here jamie and same with me just buisy running around trying to fix my house up other then that nothing lol glad to see you


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

heres some pic's of the hollands hope.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful color on those plants. You have been taking good care of them.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 2, 2008)

Pics look great today Bwinn!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks guys for stopping buy. heres a couple of my red deisels. still small but healthy lol.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

Yo, Bwinn.. are you still using m/g organic soil and perlite??


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Yo, Bwinn.. are you still using m/g organic soil and perlite??


yes still using it. works awsome


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

that's what i'm sayin...


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> that's what i'm sayin...


and people say m/g is bad lol. are you using it too? thanks for stopping buy. im gonna grab some food brb.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

*hey bwinn...man I have only been gone 2 days and those things are huge...you must live near the pilgrim nuclear plant...*


----------



## paddyd19 (Apr 2, 2008)

hey. how tall were your g13's before you started to flower them?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

last pic's of the night. g13 armageddon and hollands hope. brb


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

damnnnnn bwinn looking great. i am gonna send your pics in to high times so we can get you a spread lol.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 2, 2008)

People talk a lot of shit a MG soil, but I have had good success with it as well.


----------



## aqueous (Apr 2, 2008)

yea, they're looking great. What do people have against miracle grow. I've heard tons of people sayin it sucks but never seen any good reasons


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it's the one with time released nutrients that ppl dont like ...


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 2, 2008)

just wana say thanks to everyone here at rollitup that has been following my journal you guys are the best. and thanks to everyone for stopping buy today.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

hey bwinn how are you tonight ?.............well you must be well with plants like those growin your journal is collecting a fan club that means you are doing a fine job growing. chat with ya later bwinn


----------



## bongspit (Apr 2, 2008)

*forget the browndirtwarrior...I think bwinn should make a movie....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Da Bwwinnwarrior_
_Lovely pics as usual bwinn._
_Goodnight everyone_


bongspit said:


> *forget the browndirtwarrior...I think bwinn should make a movie....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

i just might bongspit. thanks lacy for stopping buy. heres some pic's of my g13.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 3, 2008)

*I have bud envy.....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi bongspit hows things going? and thanks lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 3, 2008)

hey bwinn lovin the eye candy as always how are you this mornin


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

Gmorning Bwinn! Looks pretty as always!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks jamie good morning. hows your plants doing or did you harvest them? lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn lovin the eye candy as always how are you this mornin


hi kaya and good morning hows things going?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking great as always Bwinn.......keep up the good work!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks jamie good morning. hows your plants doing or did you harvest them? lol


No even though its been 8 weeks for the blueberry they still need more time. Its an 8-10 week flowering time. Then Ill harvest that and still have 6 weeks on my haze!!! AHHHHHH. 
Although I did cut off a few branches of blueberry, quick dried and smoked (couldnt resist) and wow its a major high. Im not sure if I like it yet! But I cant judge til its said and done .


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

heres my hollands hope i love the looks of this one.


----------



## kawehio (Apr 3, 2008)

Background worthy haha!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

kawehio said:


> Background worthy haha!


lol thanks kawehio.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> No even though its been 8 weeks for the blueberry they still need more time. Its an 8-10 week flowering time. Then Ill harvest that and still have 6 weeks on my haze!!! AHHHHHH.
> Although I did cut off a few branches of blueberry, quick dried and smoked (couldnt resist) and wow its a major high. Im not sure if I like it yet! But I cant judge til its said and done .


sounds good jamie cant wate to see that lady come down lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

some new pic's of my g13 this plant has exploded its really getting big lol. day 31 of flowering. ill get pic's of the hollands hope in a little bit. thanks everyone for stopping buy


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 4, 2008)

Still looking great Bwinn!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey love the pics as always. My mite problem is very minor. I will kill, dont you worry!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey love the pics as always. My mite problem is very minor. I will kill, dont you worry!


im just glad you found it fast before it got to far i love those girls lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Still looking great Bwinn!


thanks GhanjaBuck there nice and compact and very sticky lol. god i love growing.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

heres some pic's of my hollands hope.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey bwinn those are looking real good now.
I also noticed some slight leaf curling that i think is them asking you for bigger pots


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

bwinn your plants are looking drool worthy lol. it would be cool to smoke some of that with you but i would be afraid of your attack dog in the pic.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful plants bwinn, if you're going a few more weeks I would go bigger pots. When natmoon speaks, people should listen!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Beautiful plants bwinn, if you're going a few more weeks I would go bigger pots. When natmoon speaks, people should listen!


thanks man the plants are fine i fucked up on the ph thats all and ofcourse there gonna droop alittle the buds are eating like crazy lol ill up there food soon to.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping by today ill be back in a couple days thanks again everyone.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks everyone for stopping by today ill be back in a couple days thanks again everyone.



Couple days? Who are you kidding? We have come to expect our updates daily from you !!! LOL....have a good weekend man!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job bwin


----------



## uberpea (Apr 5, 2008)

haha i think its cool how the same few people hang out in the same threads. looking great bwinn

Duece.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Bwinn!!! I thought you said a couple days?! Like me, you couldnt resist. Haha. Have a fantastic weekend!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hi Bwinn!!! I thought you said a couple days?! Like me, you couldnt resist. Haha. Have a fantastic weekend!!!!


lol thanks jamie its to hard to stay away lol. like your new avatar. heres some new pic's of my plants.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

Your plants look frigen great man! Buds are filling up. Keep a look out updatds coming on my C99


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Your plants look frigen great man! Buds are filling up. Keep a look out updatds coming on my C99


thanks mattso101 just checked yours out looking awsome man


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol thanks jamie its to hard to stay away lol. like your new avatar. heres some new pic's of my plants.


Thanks. I get bored with avatars fast. Your plants look effen good. The one on the left looks hella fluffy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks jamie. you always have the best avatars.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*how's bwinn tonight? how are the ladies?*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking good Bwinn...knew you couldnt stay away!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *how's bwinn tonight? how are the ladies?*


im doing good wicked tired tonight. hows your girls doing they must be getting big


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking good Bwinn...knew you couldnt stay away!


you know it lol its to hard


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yo, have a good night. I'm going out to drink da booze. peace


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

goodnight everyone and thanks for stopping buy today. i need to get some sleep lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Yo, have a good night. I'm going out to drink da booze. peace


good night and have fun mattso101.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 6, 2008)

bwinn the ladies are looking super great!! i see they are starting to pack on more crystals now and are starting to fatten up. great job!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> bwinn the ladies are looking super great!! i see they are starting to pack on more crystals now and are starting to fatten up. great job!


thanks man for stopping buy heres some new pic's for you guys.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 6, 2008)

since you record their daily growth so well, have you thought about time lapse? windows movie maker does a good job...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd like to see that!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I'd like to see that!


thanks jordann9e for stopping buy ive been thinkng about it just waiting till harvest before i start.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo yo bwinn, time lapse would look so crazy. But hey you girl in those pics looks so nice, getting nice and plump. I love the color of your leaves, nice and healthy and the leaves are almost like sharp knifes or something. I really like it bro. good job.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks t dub c how have you been?


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks t dub c how have you been?


Ohh not bad at all, lots going on in my world right now, I went for a interview at one of the hydroshops in town on Friday, I sure hope I get the job. Also I bought a new scooter to get me around this summer. Now Im broke and I need soil more t5's and more nutes soon and Im like out of weed/hash and oil. So im a little stressed but Im sure all will be well soon bro. I think im going to make a new batch of honey tonight. so....... but thanks for asking bwinn, haha. Yo and how is life in your part of the woods going?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Bwinn! Your plants look nice and healthy! Exceptional job !


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Ohh not bad at all, lots going on in my world right now, I went for a interview at one of the hydroshops in town on Friday, I sure hope I get the job. Also I bought a new scooter to get me around this summer. Now Im broke and I need soil more t5's and more nutes soon and Im like out of weed/hash and oil. So im a little stressed but Im sure all will be well soon bro. I think im going to make a new batch of honey tonight. so....... but thanks for asking bwinn, haha. Yo and how is life in your part of the woods going?


i dident know you ride a scooter lol. i have a piaggio 150 fly its really fast and fun to ride around on. i hope you get the job t dub c good luck


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hey Bwinn! Your plants look nice and healthy! Exceptional job !


thank you jamie i cant wate till my red deisels are at this stage. hows things going with you? and thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i dident know you ride a scooter lol. i have a piaggio 150 fly its really fast and fun to ride around on. i hope you get the job t dub c good luck


Yep im a scooter ryder, I just bought a !987 2 stroke Honda 49 cc. I dont know what model it is. Its fast but guttless but it gets me around. I love it. Ill post some pics in my jounal.


----------



## TheConfucius (Apr 6, 2008)

those buds look so hairy, they remind me of a a sea coral thing I love this grow man great job


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

*hey bwinn..how are you and your girls today??? they are looking awesome...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Yep im a scooter ryder, I just bought a !987 2 stroke Honda 49 cc. I dont know what model it is. Its fast but guttless but it gets me around. I love it. Ill post some pics in my jounal.


cool ill look out for it. tomorrow ill post pic's of mine. take it easy t dub c.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 6, 2008)

lookin very nice,,, very very nice!!! hit my journal up, recently taken some new pics, you might like


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

TheConfucius said:


> those buds look so hairy, they remind me of a a sea coral thing I love this grow man great job


thanks TheConfucius. ya they remind me of something growing on mars lol. thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey bwinn..how are you and your girls today??? they are looking awesome...*


there doing good i posted some pic's a couple pages back. how are you doing bongspit? your girls look perfect awsome growing man.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin very nice,,, very very nice!!! hit my journal up, recently taken some new pics, you might like


cool i will and sorry i havent been stopping buy as much things have been so crazy around my house lol but im checking it out now. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_What an absolutely perfect pic Bwinn._
_Very lovely indeed _


bwinn27 said:


> thank you jamie i cant wate till my red deisels are at this stage. hows things going with you? and thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _What an absolutely perfect pic Bwinn._
> _Very lovely indeed _


thank you lacy there growing so fast lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont know if i posted this pic's already but here you go lol. its some frosty pic's of my g13 top


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

heres some of my babys. the smallest one i used advanced nutrients soilox on and its not good to use if you grow with organics like i found out but i had to try for my self lol. but ether way ill make honest women out of them lol. thanks everyone for stopping buy you guys been awsome.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

i was just checking out the place i get seeds from and my girlfriend came across this plant it looks DELICIOUS lol. she has good taste heres a pic with some info on it


Cannabiogen Destroyer Marijuana seeds. This 100% Sativa strain is a cross of Meao Thai & an early & stable Mexico / Colombia. The exceptional backcross of two of our best females took over 7 years.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

GOOD LORD! thats a shitton of trichomes


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

uberpea said:


> GOOD LORD! thats a shitton of trichomes


lmao i have to grow this. im gonna try to find a pic of the plant. i still havent found one for my red deisel's only bud pic's but it looks killer heres a pic. thanks for comming buy uberpea.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres some of my babys. the smallest one i used advanced nutrients soilox on and its not good to use if you grow with organics like i found out but i had to try for my self lol. but ether way ill make honest women out of them lol. thanks everyone for stopping buy you guys been awsome.


*babies are looking good...I think you about this shit figured out bwinn...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

good night everyone and thanks for stopping by today see you guys tomorrow


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *babies are looking good...I think you about this shit figured out bwinn...*


thanks bongspit lol i really need to cut clones of these i keep saying i will and then i dont lol but i will this time for shore. good night bongspit


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i was just checking out the place i get seeds from and my girlfriend came across this plant it looks DELICIOUS lol. she has good taste heres a pic with some info on it
> 
> 
> Cannabiogen Destroyer Marijuana seeds. This 100% Sativa strain is a cross of Meao Thai & an early & stable Mexico / Colombia. The exceptional backcross of two of our best females took over 7 years.


Ya that does look mighty yummy!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ya that does look mighty yummy!!!


im gonna have to grow this for shore lol. how you doing today jamie


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

heres some new pic's of my g13 and hollands hope. as you can see the g13 has alot of bud spots and eats lots of food lol. i think im gonna give it i feeding of reg water next time to help break up the salts in the soil from feeding it everyday.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 7, 2008)

*you started this 2-16-08 and this 4-7-08, not quite 2 months...awesome bwinn..and this is your 100th page in your journal... this one is perfect...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you bongspit its much better then my first grow thats for shore lol. im gonna have to take a trip tennessee and smoke you up some time. do you like growing in hydro or soil best? ive been thinking of doing a hydro grow at some point.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

heres a pic of my first plant at 34 days and the second pic is my plant now.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 7, 2008)

wow excellent comparison bwinn! its really awesome to see how much they grow in such a short amount of time isnt it?

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2008)

amazing growing bwinn. look at all the sugar on those buds mmm mmmmmmm lol.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 7, 2008)

uberpea said:


> wow excellent comparison bwinn! its really awesome to see how much they grow in such a short amount of time isnt it?
> 
> Duece.


 
A ton more trichs in pic two eh. nice buddy.


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 7, 2008)

heres my Hollands hope, its been a month now from seedling, I think its lagging, but I think your HH will turn out like this I think,, and this HH is growing little leaves where the stem and the fan leaves meet, its only been a month, do you think t these leaves are there cause its going to branch out???


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

redzIfi said:


> heres my Hollands hope, its been a month now from seedling, I think its lagging, but I think your HH will turn out like this I think,, and this HH is growing little leaves where the stem and the fan leaves meet, its only been a month, do you think t these leaves are there cause its going to branch out???


ya when my hollands hope was little it did the same thing but it worked it self out heres a pic of it now.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

uberpea said:


> wow excellent comparison bwinn! its really awesome to see how much they grow in such a short amount of time isnt it?
> 
> Duece.


thanks man the journy has been fun


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> amazing growing bwinn. look at all the sugar on those buds mmm mmmmmmm lol.


thanks man your buds are looking killer also


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

t dub c said:


> A ton more trichs in pic two eh. nice buddy.


thanks man theres alot of trich's on this plant its gonna be frosty lol. thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 7, 2008)

He bwinn, thanks for replying, I appreciate it, by the way did you holland hope have little leaves coming out inbetween the stem and the fan leave stem at a young age, what does this mean, does it mean those leaves are just a sign of it going to branch out, or a early sign of something else, ill appreciate your reply thanks...


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

it could be side branches forming or something else. heres some pic's of my hollands hope when it was younger does it look like this if so its normal.


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah I think its gonna turn out that way, I guess its gonna be a bushy plant right, like yours, thanks Bro,


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

redzIfi said:


> yeah I think its gonna turn out that way, I guess its gonna be a bushy plant right, like yours, thanks Bro,


no problem anytime. and it stays pretty compact the side branchs dont really branch out to much like the g13 does. good to see another hollands hope grower have you ever smoked it?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

redzIfi i just realized your growing out doors lol. hollands hope outdoors gets huge i cant wait to see that plant when its budding.


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 7, 2008)

Na bro, this is going to be my first time blazin this one, if its going to be a female which I really hope it is, u know, if you blazed HH how is it?


----------



## redzIfi (Apr 7, 2008)

well yeah its been a month now but its only 5-6 inches tall, Im hopping it grows as tall as me, but right now its lagging smagging, I hope its just the strain which takes a while to gain hieght, how tall is yours indo...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you bongspit its much better then my first grow thats for shore lol. im gonna have to take a trip tennessee and smoke you up some time. do you like growing in hydro or soil best? ive been thinking of doing a hydro grow at some point.


*hydro takes up more room and there is a lot more work involved, flushing might not sound like a big deal, but mine held 18 gallons. And thats to heavy to move around and when you flush 18 gallons is a bunch of water and that was 2 plants...I found with hydro if there is a problem...things get bad quick and usually do not recover...*


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 7, 2008)

im jealous now. haha


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hydro takes up more room and there is a lot more work involved, flushing might not sound like a big deal, but mine held 18 gallons. And thats to heavy to move around and when you flush 18 gallons is a bunch of water and that was 2 plants...I found with hydro if there is a problem...things get bad quick and usually do not recover...*


good point i never thought of the room it takes up lol. thanks bongspit plus i love my soil.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

redzIfi said:


> well yeah its been a month now but its only 5-6 inches tall, Im hopping it grows as tall as me, but right now its lagging smagging, I hope its just the strain which takes a while to gain hieght, how tall is yours indo...


ya mine was growing slow to but it picks up in flowering. dont worrie im shore you will be a very happy man come harvest time lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

donkeyballs said:


> im jealous now. haha


lol thanks for stopping by donkyballs lol.


----------



## TheConfucius (Apr 7, 2008)

bwinn last night i was flying and looking at your pics and i realized that you are the christmas tree bud champ, lol i continued to be impress nice grow


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

TheConfucius said:


> bwinn last night i was flying and looking at your pics and i realized that you are the christmas tree bud champ, lol i continued to be impress nice grow


lol thanks man.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 8, 2008)

looks good bwinn how it goin? I have been away alot and its always fun to see progress after a few days they look beautiful!!!i want spring to be here this is geting annoying. Hope you are well chat with ya soon


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Everything still looks champion, been a while since i dropped by just thought id admire your work and ask how long left? Keep up the good work and good growin to ya 

Klunk


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

*how's bwinn today???*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> looks good bwinn how it goin? I have been away alot and its always fun to see progress after a few days they look beautiful!!!i want spring to be here this is geting annoying. Hope you are well chat with ya soon


thanks kaya. i was just looking at you plants how lucky are youand i too wish the weather would warm up. but the cold is good for my plants because my vent blows in the air from outside and it helps keep my room cool and gives the plants fresh cool air. when summer comes im gonna have to add a vent to suck the hot air out lol. thanks for stopping by kaya



KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Everything still looks champion, been a while since i dropped by just thought id admire your work and ask how long left? Keep up the good work and good growin to ya
> 
> Klunk


thanks Klunkered the seed packs say 8 to 10 weeks tomorrow will start week 5 for my g13 so 3 to 5 weeks or maybe longer lol. the hollands hope still has a ways to go. thanks for stopping buy.



bongspit said:


> *how's bwinn today???*


hi bong i just checked out your grow looking awsome. im doing good just letting my camra charge then im gonna snap some pic's lol. how are you doing today?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks kaya. i was just looking at you plants how lucky are youand i too wish the weather would warm up. but the cold is good for my plants because my vent blows in the air from outside and it helps keep my room cool and gives the plants fresh cool air. when summer comes im gonna have to add a vent to suck the hot air out lol. thanks for stopping by kaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I am doing fine thanks and thanks for checkn my journal....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

some new pics of my baby's. i love g13 and think everyone should grow it the smell is sooooooooooooooo good lol. thanks everyone for looking in just weeks away from harvest this grow went by fast.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> some new pics of my baby's. i love g13 and think everyone should grow it the smell is sooooooooooooooo good lol. thanks everyone for looking in just weeks away from harvest this grow went by fast.


*wow...weeks away from harvest...time flies when your having fun...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *wow...weeks away from harvest...time flies when your having fun...*


well 3 to 5 weeks left lol. but its getting there fast. thanks bongspit cant wait to smoke this shit i know its gonna be awsome.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh definitely... I have a feeling this may be some of the best weed you've ever smoked.

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Oh definitely... I have a feeling this may be some of the best weed you've ever smoked.
> 
> Duece.


thanks uberpea. so far its the best smelling and the most sticky bud ive grown i cant wait to see how big she gets when harvest comes. this is some pic's from my first harvest. my g13 is bigger now at 35days then when my first one was at 35days. xmas is comming early lol


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

looking mighty fine B,,,,how tall is them bitches

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looking mighty fine B,,,,how tall is them bitches
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


thanks hole. the g13 is 24 and the hollands hope is 26inch's.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey man, you got those girls in check!! I will be posting new pics in a couple hours. good work!!. My plants really reek!! I have it venting through my bathroom fan. When i go in my bathroom it reeks like amazing pot. I love it!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Hey man, you got those girls in check!! I will be posting new pics in a couple hours. good work!!. My plants really reek!! I have it venting through my bathroom fan. When i go in my bathroom it reeks like amazing pot. I love it!!


can i use your bathroom lolj/k. thanks mattso101 for stopping by im looking out for those pic's i bet there huge now.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks hole. the g13 is 24 and the hollands hope is 26inch's.


Nice!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 8, 2008)

Effen awesome bwinn.... why are there papertowels next to your bed?! JW.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Effen awesome bwinn.... why are there papertowels next to your bed?! JW.


lmao the paper towels are for when im lonely lolj/k. i have a cat in the room that likes to knock things over or if i spill nutrient water like i did today. thanks jamie i needed a good laugh and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

plants look great dude. how long u estimate before chop? funny about you guys talking about those paper towels. i keep vaseline by the bed for my uh....uh....chapped lips lol j/k with you guys. thanks for giving me a laugh guys.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> plants look great dude. how long u estimate before chop? funny about you guys talking about those paper towels. i keep vaseline by the bed for my uh....uh....chapped lips lol j/k with you guys. thanks for giving me a laugh guys.


lol hows it going mastakoosh? probley 3 to 5 weeks till i start flushing depends on the trich's really but its growing fast im thinking 4 or 5 weeks. todays is week 5 of flowering. this plant still has some growing to do i hope at least it double's its size lol. your grow is also comming along nicely too. thanks for stopping by and having a laugh jamie is a funny girl


----------



## bulldog (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful plant bwinn, that girl should fill out nicely!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks bulldog. are you growing anything? i love the dog in your avatar.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

heres some of my fav pic's from today. thanks everyone for stopping by today and for all the good vibes you guys been sending my way.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 8, 2008)

wow bwinn lookin nicei love the fatness on the top of the cola how are the babies doing?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow bwinn lookin nicei love the fatness on the top of the cola how are the babies doing?


thanks you kaya its growing fast. i wish i could have a garden like yours lol. are you gonna grow outdoors this year? i was thinking of doing a couple hollands hope but living in the city makes it hard. anyway thanks for stopping by im off to bed long day lol. good night kaya


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 8, 2008)

good night everyone see you all tomorrow.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

god i wish i had all of that weed!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking great Bwinn...I will update my thread for ya tomorrow..maybe even new pics..things are going fantastic!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

donkeyballs said:


> god i wish i had all of that weed!


thanks man for stopping buy



GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Bwinn...I will update my thread for ya tomorrow..maybe even new pics..things are going fantastic!


thanks GhanjaBuck your garden is looking awsome too thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

*what's up bwinn...how are the ladies this morning...???*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are starting to look like some really good nuggets now dude.
Best of luck with it


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

some new pic's. g13 is getting huge and the hollands hope is starting to make some crystals


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

*that is some nice bud...I bet the smel is awesome...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks bongspit the smell is awsome i cant explain it other then dank lol. im gonna be making hash with this plant. how you doing today bongspit?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit the smell is awsome i cant explain it other then dank lol. im gonna be making hash with this plant. how you doing today bongspit?


*it's raining...I have cabin fever...




*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's raining...I have cabin fever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks its raining here to lol. do you have any weed to smoke?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks its raining here to lol. do you have any weed to smoke?


*I smoked a huge fatty of leaves and shit from my last grow and I got a little buzz...better than none, I may go back upstairs and smoke another...lol*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks its raining here to lol. do you have any weed to smoke?


Boo to the constant rain!!!! And here I was considering moving to Eugene, Oregon cuz my little sisters are this summer and they're bugging me to go... I dont think I can take the constant gloominess! 


How are you Bwinn??!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

i cut a little clone off the hollands hope yesterday it was a small little branch at the bottom not getting much light. but its my first time doing this and it still looks healthy lets hope it works lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Boo to the constant rain!!!! And here I was considering moving to Eugene, Oregon cuz my little sisters are this summer and they're bugging me to go... I dont think I can take the constant gloominess!
> 
> 
> How are you Bwinn??!!


hi jamie im doing good just hanging out and watching movies. if you cant make it to oregon try comming to boston lol. thanks for stopping buy jamie.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say the trick to clones and peat.... well ALL clones... they need to have 100% humidity... get a rubbermaid tote that'll fit over it... spreay the dome... spray your leaves... 
don't let the peat DRY out,, but don't have it in STANDING WATER... if it so moist . . the roots won't have to look 4 water...
lookin good though


bwinn27 said:


> i cut a little clone off the hollands hope yesterday it was a small little branch at the bottom not getting much light. but its my first time doing this and it still looks healthy lets hope it works lol.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

oh I see the gatorade bottle... if the temp is good keep the cap on, sprayinside the bottle..

I use Shultz Take Root too... took me one trial before I got it right...


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> oh I see the gatorade bottle... if the temp is good keep the cap on, sprayinside the bottle..
> 
> I use Shultz Take Root too... took me one trial before I got it right...


thanks for the info. yes im keeping it pretty wet since the leaves are drinking the water because theres no roots yet but im also keeping the peat wet to like you said. thanks man for stopping buy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I smoked a huge fatty of leaves and shit from my last grow and I got a little buzz...better than none, I may go back upstairs and smoke another...lol*


lol its better then nothing like you said. as long as the leafs have trich's on them you should get a buzz. or if you have a ton of leafs you could make hash


----------



## uberpea (Apr 9, 2008)

Cute little clone! haha Good idea on making hash with that baby, lots of resin on those leafs.

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Cute little clone! haha Good idea on making hash with that baby, lots of resin on those leafs.
> 
> Duece.


thanks uberpea. the g13 is one crystaly plant lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

heres a couple more pic's of the g13. i also posted new pic's a couple pages back too.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey buddy, man those pics are nice. Your g 13 looks alot like my g13 when all plump like that. Your leaves look alot more indica than mine though, but the buds look the very same. Looks killer.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Hey buddy, man those pics are nice. Your g 13 looks alot like my g13 when all plump like that. Your leaves look alot more indica than mine though, but the buds look the very same. Looks killer.


thanks man i think this is gonna be some killer shit lol. have you posted any pic's of yours? or will you after harvest? thanks for stopping by


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey they look alot alike dont yah think.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres a couple more pic's of the g13. i also posted new pic's a couple pages back too.


Look at that fat ass nug! Congrats!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

damn son those look effin bomb! nice bearded dragon to


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Hey they look alot alike dont yah think.


nice looking bud t dub c is it still growing or did you harvest it?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Look at that fat ass nug! Congrats!


thanks jamie thats my top bud. this plant has 9 tops lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> damn son those look effin bomb! nice bearded dragon to


thanks ru8fru. do you have any lizards?


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice looking bud t dub c is it still growing or did you harvest it?


Yah the top pic is yours and the bottom is mine and yep she is long gone, good smoke.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Yah the top pic is yours and the bottom is mine and yep she is long gone, good smoke.


o i bet she was lol. g13 labs is a good place. thanks man for stopping buy


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

hey bwinn how are you tonight? The girls are lookin good


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn how are you tonight? The girls are lookin good


Hi kaya im doing good a little pissed off about earlyer but its fixed now. your new avatar is awsome did you draw that? and thanks


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

pissed off about what


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> pissed off about what


you being blocked. its the second time it happend and i dont know why? but its fixed.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

i knew it was a mistake its alright. Do you have any clues why lacy closed her journal and right before harvest right??? im so confused


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i knew it was a mistake its alright. Do you have any clues why lacy closed her journal and right before harvest right??? im so confused


*it's pebcac....*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

Your g13 looks SOO juicy!!! mmmm


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> [/color]*it's pebcac....*


 
haha 

had to do a search...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks jamie thats my top bud. this plant has 9 tops lol.


Hahaha thats like my big ass haze. It has hella tops... Ill count tomorrow for shits and giggles.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

No really, were is lacy?


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> No really, were is lacy?


really? this isn't new... she done similar things a few other times.... heh


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Yep! I'm a confirmed nutcase. _
_I had a panic attack._
_Freaked for no reason at all.But apparently I panic because I am so self centred._
_Don't ask._

_Anway now I forget who's journal I am in but whoever you are you are important enough for me to want to say hi._
_Hi!_

_Oh my head._


lumberjack_ian said:


> really? this isn't new... she done similar things a few other times.... heh


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Hey bwwwin. Nice tops buddy. _
_You are gonna have a real nice crop._

_And kaya. I have all my buds hanging in my closet _
_have made my flowering room into a veg room _
_and have new plants in veg stage _
_some are going to go outdoors._

_Nice growing bwinn. You obviously know what you are doing._

_Lacy_

_Sorry about the double post._
_I got sidetracked by the comment_


bwinn27 said:


> thanks jamie thats my top bud. this plant has 9 tops lol.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

*good morning...how's bwinn this morning??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey bwwwin. Nice tops buddy. _
> _You are gonna have a real nice crop._
> 
> _And kaya. I have all my buds hanging in my closet _
> ...


thank you lacy. there getting big fast.



bongspit said:


> *good morning...how's bwinn this morning??*


im doing good how are you doing bongspit? the weather here is awsome today nice and cool how about where you are?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there Bwinn! Growing well today?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thank you lacy. there getting big fast.
> 
> 
> im doing good how are you doing bongspit? the weather here is awsome today nice and cool how about where you are?


*it's nice now...but we have badassed storms coming....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hey there Bwinn! Growing well today?


everything is growing good lol. how are you today?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's nice now...but we have badassed storms coming....*


that sucks about the storms but atleast its nice now. how are the plants doing?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

here some new pic's of my lady's.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

great pics bwinn, and your legs look nice and smooth in the background lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> great pics bwinn, and your legs look nice and smooth in the background lol.


lol thanks mastakoosh. thats my girlfriends legs lol. she just read this and said thanks


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol thanks mastakoosh. thats my girlfriends legs lol. she just read this and said thanks


 i thought so lol. that would be messed up if you were like those really are my legs haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i thought so lol. that would be messed up if you were like those really are my legs haha.


lmao bwinn27 says to mastakoosh in a gay voice o masta stop it lol


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

*ladies looking good today bwinn...and your plants too..lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ladies looking good today bwinn...and your plants too..lol*


thanks bongspit i was just looking at yours to there perfect. i bet harvest is gonna be awsome.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit i was just looking at yours to there perfect. i bet harvest is gonna be awsome.


*thanks bwinn...I am hoping for the 1st of june...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

*you should be ready about the middle of may??*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you should be ready about the middle of may??*


probley around thenfor the g13. the hollands hope will be end of june or middle of july? ether way there not gonna be far apart. im trying to keep the harvest times 3 or 4 weeks apart so once one is ready to smoke ill have one ready to harvest and so on lol. i say yours will be done on june 8 and wieght 33 or more grams per plant.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> probley around thenfor the g13. the hollands hope will be end of june or middle of july? ether way there not gonna be far apart. im trying to keep the harvest times 3 or 4 weeks apart so once one is ready to smoke ill have one ready to harvest and so on lol. i say yours will be done on june 8 and wieght 33 or more grams per plant.


We are pretty much on the same schedule Bwinn! I got new pics up last night!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> probley around thenfor the g13. the hollands hope will be end of june or middle of july? ether way there not gonna be far apart. im trying to keep the harvest times 3 or 4 weeks apart so once one is ready to smoke ill have one ready to harvest and so on lol. i say yours will be done on june 8 and wieght 33 or more grams per plant.


*I think I chopped my kush to soon, so I am going to let this one go longer...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks everyone for stopping by today. so whats everyone doing tonight? today was a buisy day for me a lot of running around lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 10, 2008)

im off to bed everyone see you guys tomorrow and thanks again for stopping by today. if i dident get to your journals i will tomorrow.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice looking plants today bwinn. Are you still feeding them nuts with N in them? Looks like they could use some.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

wassssssssssssuppppds


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking plants today bwinn. Are you still feeding them nuts with N in them? Looks like they could use some.


im just giving them the bloom nutrients if i add more (N) it will promote leaf growth or leafy buds. im not to worried about the leaves right now as long as the bud it self looks healthy and is growing fast. thanks for stopping by


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

uberpea said:


> wassssssssssssuppppds


wasssssssssssssssssssssssuppppds lol. hows things going?


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 11, 2008)

hey bwinn hows things? i missed that last batch of pics they look great!!!!! how are the smaller plants doing any pics of them?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey bwinn hows things? i missed that last batch of pics they look great!!!!! how are the smaller plants doing any pics of them?


there all doing good ill put the smaller ones up for you lol. i also have a little hollands hope clone now too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

heres some new pic's. the buds on the g13 are exploding


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2008)

looks frikkin mint B,,how long you been flowering now

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## uberpea (Apr 11, 2008)

haha sorry about the post last night bwinn. i was pretty drunk, and pissed off that i got a MIP, so i just kept drinking lol.
The plants look great though btw, of course.

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looks frikkin mint B,,how long you been flowering now
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


hi hole thanks for stopping by. today is day 38 of flowering for the g13.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

uberpea said:


> haha sorry about the post last night bwinn. i was pretty drunk, and pissed off that i got a MIP, so i just kept drinking lol.
> The plants look great though btw, of course.
> 
> Duece.


lol its alright. how you doing today?


----------



## zedragon (Apr 11, 2008)

hey bwinn, how you keeping my friend it been a few weeks, nice to see your keeping the plants nice and healthy. nice work mate keep it up!

ze


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

zedragon said:


> hey bwinn, how you keeping my friend it been a few weeks, nice to see your keeping the plants nice and healthy. nice work mate keep it up!
> 
> ze


Thanks man. how the hell have you been? good to see you zedragon have you started a new grow yet?


----------



## zedragon (Apr 11, 2008)

am good thanks bwinn, i have`nt. i will be soon though,just after my operation.

zee


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

zedragon said:


> am good thanks bwinn, i have`nt. i will be soon though,just after my operation.
> 
> zee


thanks zedragon i hope every thing goes good when is the operation?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

hey bwinn stopping by for my daily dose of your bud pics. they are looking tasty. how long before you start to flush the one girly?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bwinn stopping by for my daily dose of your bud pics. they are looking tasty. how long before you start to flush the one girly?


i think im gonna let the g13 go 10 weeks so 5 more weeks. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol its alright. how you doing today?


Doing alright. probably going to head to the river today and lay out for a bit.
Anything to keep my mind off a $400 ticket.

Duece.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i think im gonna let the g13 go 10 weeks so 5 more weeks. thanks for stopping by.



Do you really think 10 wks? That seems long to me for those....


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Do you really think 10 wks? That seems long to me for those....


it all depends on the color of the trich's. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> it all depends on the color of the trich's. thanks for stopping by.


Of course of course.......I bet it will be closer to 8-9 wks then 10...


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Of course of course.......I bet it will be closer to 8-9 wks then 10...


i hope so lol. how much longer for yours?


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

*what's up bwinn??? is this a clone???*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's up bwinn??? is this a clone???*


thats her lol. i think she is doing ok its been 3 days and she is still green. as you can see i cut her during flowering


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

in 5 days i switch nutrients. i stop useing the bigbud and start useing overdrive everything else stays the same.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats her lol. i think she is doing ok its been 3 days and she is still green. as you can see i cut her during flowering


*bwinn...I gotta figure out what I am doing wrong with the clones...I am using the powder, so tomorrow I am going to get some of the gel and see if that makes a difference.....*


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i hope so lol. how much longer for yours?


The AK-47 has 25-35 days. The NLxHaze....Prob 6-8 more weeks.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *bwinn...I gotta figure out what I am doing wrong with the clones...I am using the powder, so tomorrow I am going to get some of the gel and see if that makes a difference.....*


im useing the powder what type of powder are you useing?.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im useing the powder what type of powder are you useing?.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

im useing this stuff and if it works in flowering it has to work in veg lol. but im not saying anything till i see a roots.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 12, 2008)

it works and your whore looks like she is going to be a fine lay


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *bwinn...I gotta figure out what I am doing wrong with the clones...I am using the powder, so tomorrow I am going to get some of the gel and see if that makes a difference.....*


 
powder will work fine.....

what up BWINN!!!!??


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> it works and your whore looks like she is going to be a fine lay


thanks lol i can only hope



jordann9e said:


> powder will work fine.....
> 
> what up BWINN!!!!??


im doing good thanks for stopping by. hows things going for you?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

good morning everyone


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> good morning everyone


*good morning bwinn....*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> heres some new pic's. the buds on the g13 are exploding


Looking sweet now dude.
Best of luck with the clone


----------



## uberpea (Apr 12, 2008)

Morning Bwinn! You're up quite early for a saturday. How are the plants this morning?

Duece.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 12, 2008)

Your G13 makes my mouth water!!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 12, 2008)

Howdy Bwinn! Having a nice Saturday?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *good morning bwinn....*


hi bongspit hows your day going? ladys look perfect


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking sweet now dude.
> Best of luck with the clone


thanks natmoon and good luck with your ladys wish i could smoke some lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Your G13 makes my mouth water!!!


lol thanks man harvest is getting close cant wait


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Howdy Bwinn! Having a nice Saturday?


its going good thanks for asking. hows your day going?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats up buddy? Any pics today? I am going to hit a bong and take a few shots. Are ya with me? I will have some up soon. See ya in a bit bwinn


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Whats up buddy? Any pics today? I am going to hit a bong and take a few shots. Are ya with me? I will have some up soon. See ya in a bit bwinn


hi mattso im gonna put some pic's up in a little bit. i wish i was taking a bong hit lol im all out but im getting some later i hope ladys must be huge by now. thanks for stopping by


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

I fuckin HATE it when I run out! Its ironic when I a have a closet full of buds that I know I can't pick and smoke even if I wanted to. I hope you pick up soon man. I know it dosent help but I'll do a rip for you and your lady!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Shit batteries are low. they are charging. pics will be a little longer than expected


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 12, 2008)

heres some new pic's.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

lookin good Bwinn,,great growin from day one,,know what I mean,,so,,ya comin up in May,,or what??,,lemme know man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

*lookn good bwinn...I went to wallyworld and they did not have the cloning gel...so I got the shultz(sp) powder, the powder I had was old, so maybe this will be better...*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooooh!! Its getting close. Looks scrumptious as always.
Hope ur having an awesome weekend!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *lookn good bwinn...I went to wallyworld and they did not have the cloning gel...so I got the shultz(sp) powder, the powder I had was old, so maybe this will be better...*


When I did my clones it a full 7 days to even see roots. some even took 12 days. Just make sure you have enough light overtop and a humidity dome of some kind. I spray them with water everyday sometime twice. If the leaves start to yellow I do a light foiler feed of growth nutes. If you are near a hydro shop look for a root stimulat additive. just be paitent. I have also read that some strains take alot longer to clone than others. they were talking about haze I think


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> When I did my clones it a full 7 days to even see roots. some even took 12 days. Just make sure you have enough light overtop and a humidity dome of some kind. I spray them with water everyday sometime twice. If the leaves start to yellow I do a light foiler feed of growth nutes. If you are near a hydro shop look for a root stimulat additive. just be paitent. I have also read that some strains take alot longer to clone than others. they were talking about haze I think


*thanks matt...I just cut more, so i will try again...never give up...lol*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone i ended up sleeping all day yesterday lol. ill post pic's in a little bit camra is charging right now.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking great bwinn, keep up the good work and i'm sure your looking forward to an imminent harvest.

Klunk


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

hers some new pic's of my babys. the g13 got a little to close to the light some a couple leaves got burnt but im not worried about it lol. ill be back a little later to chat with every one.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 13, 2008)

*how's bwinn today?? the ladies are looking fine..*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *how's bwinn today?? the ladies are looking fine..*


hi bong im doing good buisy day for me. and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

Little bit of yellowish leave curling, but still look beautiful. What do you think that could be?

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Little bit of yellowish leave curling, but still look beautiful. What do you think that could be?
> 
> Duece.


hi uberpea thanks for stopping by. it could be a lot of things im thinking maybe salt build up,heat or lack of (n) but im gonna watch it see if it gets worse or stays the same. the buds are doing awsome getting alot fatter by the day maybe there sucking up all the food lol. the hollands hope is doing awsome and im feeding it the same water as the g13 so i dont think its ph or over feeding but ill find out why.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm yeah salt build up could be. Let me check my chart real quick... man i dont really know... maybe theyre just hungry? Or a manganese def... lol.

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

ya maybe ill up the calmag im giving them thanks


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 13, 2008)

where do u get calmag from? I need....


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> where do u get calmag from? I need....


advanced nutrients. thanks for stopping by jordann9e


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2008)

just stopping by to say wuttup? the plants look pretty as always, the yellowing doesnt look too bad at all. maybe just the natural reaction in late flowering, who knows.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 14, 2008)

Bwinn where are you? A whole day away?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes very unlike Bwinn to not keep us posted!  I think we can give him a little holiday though.
Hope the plants are well my friend.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

bwinn we are worried this is not like you. let us know, where is bwinn and his nugs???


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

*come out come out where ever you are....*


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm getting concerned


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

People people calm down!! Bwinn is a man of extreme intelligence and maximum ninja abilities armed with a most superb green thumb.
He will be fine.

Duece.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 16, 2008)

> People people calm down!! Bwinn is a man of extreme intelligence and maximum ninja abilities armed with a most superb green thumb.
> He will be fine.
> 
> Duece.


lol ninja... lol thumb


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Gotta love this plant and pic.
Excellent plant.
Great work


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

hey bwinn.................... hope you are just enjoying the beautiful weather, many of us from the east coast seem to be trying to catch every ray of sunshine possible right now. hope all is well with you and your ladies including your human lady


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

hey bwinn how did you get two threads in your sig?


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree natmoon, a beauty, though it seems the guy growing it has buggered off?


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

he will be back guys dont worry


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

*yup...he better be alright...*


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 18, 2008)

im back sorry there was a death in my family i dont wanna get into it now but ill be on later to chat and put up pic's. sorry everyone.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 18, 2008)

*WHEW!!......... *


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 18, 2008)

glad to see ya back Bwinn ,sorry about your loss. I knew he was fine you guys getting all worked up. Chat with ya later bwinn


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 18, 2008)

double ditto


----------



## uberpea (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that Bwinn, I know how hard that can be. My prayers will be with you. 
But I'm sure as hell glad you're alive and not in the can.

Duece.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't be sorry bwinn, your family should always come first. Sorry for your about your loss.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 19, 2008)

hope everything is ok B,,,best wishes to you and yours

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Gosh I'm so sorry to read this news bwinn. I hope you feel better soon and know we are all thinking about you. _
_Take care_




bwinn27 said:


> im back sorry there was a death in my family i dont wanna get into it now but ill be on later to chat and put up pic's. sorry everyone.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 19, 2008)

i agree with everyone else, family first and sorry to hear that bwinn. hope you are ok.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss bwinn. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 24, 2008)

thinking of you bwinn, hope you are doing alright. Roll it up os not the same without ya, but i realy just hope you are doing ok, I have always felt death is harder for those left behind than it is for those who pass on. Just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

good job man lookin decent


----------



## blynd (Apr 25, 2008)

my first post = this thread

i'm diggin this thread! i have my hollands hope seeds all ready to grow. it's just about planting time (i'm doing half indoor/half outdoor because of my apartmentitis and budgetitis). eugene sucks balls, but warmer weather is coming just around the corner!

i don't have much else to say, except damn nice grow! and in honor of your loss, i'm growing an extra plant for you!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

My best wishes for your loss bwinn.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 27, 2008)

I really hope your doing well buddy!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 27, 2008)

Me too man, we all miss you


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Bwinn!!!!!!! How are you??! How's the plants? Hope ur better soon  Miss ya!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

jamie lets smoke


----------



## kayasgarden (May 1, 2008)

k bwinn now im getting worried about ya, hope things are going ok for you and i have been thinkin about you!


----------



## bongspit (May 1, 2008)

*me too!!.................*


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *me too!!.................*


yo bwinn,,,WTF ,,,,ya think your still comin to the MJ march,,,,might be just what ya need bro

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## hustlaseeds (May 12, 2008)

hey bwinn its hustla, hope everything is ok man ? 
hope to hear from you soon mate.

hustla


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

It's been so long  We miss you Bwinn

Duece.


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

*he is gone dudes....*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

rest in peace
bwinn.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

That's kinda fucked knowing the situation at hand.


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

im back everyone sorry for being gone so long i hope you guys dont hate me too much i never ment to leave like this just so much has happend to me in the last couple months i lost my sister and my 8 year old cousen and a 3 year relation ship with my girl. ive missed all you guys so much i really have ill be back on in a little bit. again sorry everyone.


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

ill post some pic's of my g13 in a little bit my hollands hope got killed because of my x girlfriend lol. right now i have 2 bag seed 1 red deisel and a hollands hope growing. i also just ordered seedmen gold white widow fem and g13 northenlights x skunk x el nino. they sould be hear soon.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 31, 2008)

bwinn bro glad to hear from you again. i am very sorry to hear of your troubles and i am glad you let us know what happened.


----------



## jordann9e (May 31, 2008)

We love you bwinn sorry to hear about your losses! i feel your pain. just take it easy, k?


----------



## bongspit (May 31, 2008)

*hey bwinn...glad your back...sorry about your losses...but life is fucked up that...dude...*


----------



## kayasgarden (May 31, 2008)

bwinn how the hell are you dont be sorry for leaving us im just glad you are back. sorry to hear things have been so hard for you. For some reason i thought you would be back it hasnt been the same without ya.


----------



## blynd (Jun 1, 2008)

welcome back. I am sorry to hear about the recent events in your life ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 1, 2008)

welcome back....glad everything is okay, although im sorry to hear about your losses. keep your head up man


----------



## bulldog (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad to see you are back bwinn. Sorry about your losses. How are the plants doing?


----------



## uberpea (Jun 1, 2008)

It's good to see you back Bwinn, we all missed you. Sorry about your loses. 

Later.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks everyone you guys are awsome. im gonna get some pic's up in a little bit its time to get back to some much needed growing lol.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

*bwinn is in the house...glad your back....*


----------



## bwinn27 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks bongspit. ive been running around like crazy today im gonna get some new pic's up in a little bit plus some of the g13 the i cut down it was the best shit ive smoked yet lol. how have you been bongspit?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks bongspit. ive been running around like crazy today im gonna get some new pic's up in a little bit plus some of the g13 the i cut down it was the best shit ive smoked yet lol. how have you been bongspit?


*hey bwinn.. been busy...I sold my farm, so I have been moving...I thought I would have all summer, but the first people that looked at it bought it...and I've been smoking and lovn this white widow...*


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 2, 2008)

waddup homie!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

*the way we were...* lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol thanks guys. guess what im gonna be a daddy. i just found out my girlfriend is pregnant. what a year its been for me wowwwwwwwwwwww lol. im taking pic's of my plants now im gonna try to get them up tonight or early tomorrow. ive been working like crazy trying to save as much as i can. to tell you guys the truth im so scared and happy all at the same time. but as long as its good looking and healthy im ok lol. i grow pretty plants lets hope i grow pretty babby's to lol j/k anyway let me take some pic's see you guys soon.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 5, 2008)

right on bwinn!! glad to hear!! CONGRATSSS!!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol thanks guys. guess what im gonna be a daddy. i just found out my girlfriend is pregnant. what a year its been for me wowwwwwwwwwwww lol. im taking pic's of my plants now im gonna try to get them up tonight or early tomorrow. ive been working like crazy trying to save as much as i can. to tell you guys the truth im so scared and happy all at the same time. but as long as its good looking and healthy im ok lol. i grow pretty plants lets hope i grow pretty babby's to lol j/k anyway let me take some pic's see you guys soon.


*cool...being a dad was most fun thing I have done in my life...it doesn't get weird till their grown.......*


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats man, what a crazy feeling that must be!


----------



## urge (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## uberpea (Jun 6, 2008)

congratulations bwinn, that's awesome news. hope the plants are well
I'll be away for 2 weeks, see you on the flip side.

Later.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey bwinn sorry to hear of your troubles man.
Hope things work out for you and i will pop in to see your latest pics another day


----------



## kayasgarden (Jul 28, 2008)

well bwinn i miss you and i cant wait to hear about your experience as a dad. I for some reason know i will hear from you again eventually. I hope you are well and i misssssss you!!


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 21, 2008)

hello bwinn - just skimmed through this entire thread - I've just got some Armageddon cuttings and I hope I an get them to look half as good as yours. Sorry to hear about all your bad news but congrats on the baby. I'm a dad of two, a boy age three and a girl age 9 months - it's the best thing in the world believe me! Well you'll know soon enough. Well done with the grow and I'm guna go check out your next one now...


----------



## kayasgarden (Aug 21, 2008)

i MISS YA BWINN EVER GONNA SHOW UP HERE AGAIN????? sTARTING TO WONDER!


----------



## dan09 (May 15, 2009)

wots goin on bwinn i too just scanned through this whole thread lol. wot a journey!!
i got 2 red diesels 1 is massive and they are both 8 weeks 3 days into flowering.
tbh the nuggs are only lookin a little bigger than yours!
congrats on the baby m8 things can only get better!!
post sum pics bruv ye?
safe


----------

